# Kobrakai's Iron Lords 5th Company Project Log



## Kobrakai

Hey guys.

It's been so long since I last made a project log since my Cerulean Guard marines went the way of the pear, so after some research I decided to stop doing the Cerulean Guard and start another marine army. 

After looking through the marine codex I narrowed it to Black Consuls and the Iron Lords. After doing more research, I found the Iron Lords to be much more badass. Therefore, here we are, a project log for my new 5th Company Iron Lords army.

So without further pause, here are some shots of the force so far:

First a group shot, beginnings of a company with 2 landspeeder tempests.









A close up of the Command Squad with thunder hammer wielding Captain









Close up of a tactical squad, with elements of a devastator and scout squad in the background and the Tempests.









Another tactical squad, with two rhino transports in the background









Devastator squad with 2 lascannons and 2 missile launchers. Nice anti-tank support









The two landspeeder tempests. A third one is to follow with a custom canopy, which will be the squadron leader.









Two rhino transports









Close up of the newest tactical squad. Weapons and heavy weapon marine to be added, aswell as base finished.









Two squad leaders painted. Power fist will lead a tactical squad, the Combi-Melta will be a Sternguard Sergeant.









Command Squad closeup.









3rd Tactical Squad closeup.









Another closeup of the 1st Tactical squad









Captain closeups:

























Scout squad closeup with Sergeant Telion (and red beard!)









Okay that's all I have so far. I will be finishing off the third tactical squad, adding their transport aswell as another rhino and razorback. Then working on a assault squad to bring up my 1/2 company. Then will work on some other bits before going on for the full battle company.

All C&C are always welcome. Thanks a lot for reading


----------



## dark angel

Very badass Kobrakai, cant wait to see the entire army completed, love the paint scheme:victory:


----------



## The Odd One

Damn you, Kobra, you've made me do IL too! Great start, and how did you get them that well painted? +rep.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Hey Kobra, gutted your giving up the Cerulean Guard man, they were a wicked army.

But these Iron Lords look wicked, makings of a very nice battle company here man. And animatronica is a good guy to gleam inspiration from lol.

Looking forward to seeing more


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

awsome work kob. do all the land speeders come with the awsome armored hatches? or is that seperate?


----------



## Varakir

Wow, that's a lot of finished models for an opening post in a log. How much are you planning to do? 

Painting looks great and very consistent throughout, i like scout seargent redbeard :grin:

Only thing i'd mention is the vehicles look a little plain for my tastes.




KhainiteAssassin said:


> awsome work kob. do all the land speeders come with the awsome armored hatches? or is that seperate?


Pretty sure the tempest stuff is from FW.


----------



## Fumble Tumble

very impressive,
i was just wondering, how did you get the colours so even and flat, well done mate


----------



## Kobrakai

Thanks a lot guys for the kind words! 

KA: They come with the hatches. I bought 3 tempests from a chap on warseer but he had lost one of the canopies, so I've had to make one from scratch. It's made from a IG heavy weapon blast shield, plasticard and some green stuff. Looks good, just needs filling and sanding. 

Varakir: I'm planning to do a Apoc battle company, aswell as other formations and other support units. Will be a large force when i'm done 

Fumble: Through near obsessive attention to detail and repetition. When I made a trial mini I documented how I went about laying down the primer, what colours used (and in what order). To repeat it I just got to make sure I get it all done in that order, use the same techniques and timeframes and they come out quite consistent.


----------



## Masstadon

Wow dood when i saw the iron lords in the new space marine codex i thought they looked terrible, but you sir have completely changed my mind!!!! great work mate!


----------



## Kobrakai

Mass: I thought they actually looked really cool in their scheme, but would need some inspiration to make it work properly. Plus when it said that they wiped out the Barghesi and constantly fight splinter fleets of hive fleet kraken that kinda swayed it for me. 

Back on a project note, a rhino and a razorback was paintstripped yesterday and they will be going into primer later on today. Will spend tonight painting them hopefully. Then some assault marines!


----------



## Talos

They look great, there scheme reminds me abit of the flesh Tearers. Would love to know how you did the red.


----------



## Kobrakai

Talos: Really easy on the red. All it is, is two thin coats of Scab red over a black primer. Then a straight blood red highlight around the main edges. Thats it


----------



## Talos

WoW that easy the results look great. Will have to have a go using that method for my flesh tearers.


----------



## primeministersinsiter

Beauty. I'd like to see some weathering on the tanks, but that's my preference. +rep


----------



## Concrete Hero

Very nice, clean scheme you've got going on here dude.

I really like the Tempest models, they're awesome!

The Command squad look pretty badass as well, keep up the good work mate


----------



## Masstadon

i cant wait for more man, so how did you get that gold colour? i love it so much


----------



## Crimson_Fist_7

Love your army +rep


----------



## Skreining

Dammit Kobra, you've got me doing IL too now. Looking awesome though man great job. +rep

On a side note I'd love to know how you did the black parts as I've tried several different methods and none of them have worked.


----------



## Kobrakai

Right time for another update. This one is basically the 1/2 battle company update. Only one of the tactical squads requires another heavy weapon, then it's a full 1/2 battle company. The photos aren't brilliant and the flash is a bit strong, but it's dark outside and only a few lamps to work from.

Check the photos out.

Quick overall shot









Close up on two tactical squads









Close up again on one of the tactical squads, the command squad, rhino and razorback with assault cannons (Assault squad in the background)









Semi close up on Razorback, with part of the command squad and assault squad in shot









Third tactical squad and devastator squad, with Rhino transports









Side on overall shot









Close up on assault squad:


















Overall shot of the transport pool 










I have added some lettering, names and the symbols on the tanks from last time. Going to add some more as time goes on (and battles won)

Let me know what you think guys. Please tear them apart if you hate them


----------



## The Wraithlord

Nice, simple, clean, and very effective. Well done sir.


----------



## dark angel

Bloody awesome work mate cant wait to see the entire project complete, have some rep:victory:


----------



## jordan_darko

Great work so far mate, simple but very effective, I personally find painting black armies a real pain but kudos too you for doing it mate. I really like the captain with the thunder hammer in particular but his cloak could really be a great focal point on the model if you re painted it, shade it with a really dark red and some nice bright sharp highlights and it will really make it pop. JD


----------



## Kobrakai

Okay lads, time for another update!

First off is the new sternguard squad: 










And they will be (at the moment) joined by my Librarian, Epistolary Targal:


















Quick group shot:










Next up is the finished landspeeder squadron, with custom made squadron leader canopy (I bought the squadron second hand and one was missing a canopy, so a raid in my bits box found a razorback heavy weapon cowel, a guard heavy weapon front blast guard, and some plasticard to fill in the gaps).










Finally on newly painted things, I decided to repaint parts of my Captains model so he has the same armour arrangement as the DoW captain, Captain Angelos. 


























Also after doing a load of practice, he now has painted eyes, hopefully you can see it from the photos.

Now for whats coming next, 2 5 man terminator squads (one squad is primered ready to go):










And also, whats coming in the pipeline over the coming weeks:










A linebreaker vindicator squadron (need paint stripping of course ), and 2 of 3 thunderfire cannons to make a thunder fire battery. I have one or two more big things in the pipeline, so stay tuned if your interested


----------



## Talos

I love your landspeeders. The sternguard look really great, I just ordered some today so cant wait to get started on them. Really like the gold eagle on the front of powerfist guy.


----------



## Flerden

The Sternguard and the librarian looks cool and the Caption looks awsome.
Is the Captains hammer taken from the assault terminators?

I would give rep but I must giv some other people rep first.


----------



## Kobrakai

Flerden: It's a thunderhammer from the Iron Hands conversion kit, looked a bit more managable for someone wearing power armour. The terminator hammers looked a bit too big.


----------



## deathbringer

beautifully done kobra
though i do miss the cerulean guard
I particularly like the speeders
Fantastic work


----------



## Dar'kir

nice i digg


----------



## Concrete Hero

Brilliant work man, Love the Iron Lords!

Like I said, your faces in particular are stunning...

Can't wait to see the termies done! +Rep


----------



## CMDR_VELIK

Nice work on the army as a whole. the librarian really stands out though damn nice work.


----------



## Kobrakai

Alright guys and girls, one terminator squad:


































The flash / light was a bit weird, but this was the best I could get, so the black looks shinier than it is in places. Then again looking at the primer shots again, the primer was semi glossy. Also with terminators there is a lot more open black areas, so in my eyes they don't quite look right yet, but i'm getting some transfers printed of the Chapter logo, once they are on the blank black shoulder pads it'll help settle the paint scheme down (I hope!)

Let me know what you think, next up is the linebreaker squadron!


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop

pure awesomeness have some repk:


----------



## WarRaven

Beautiful. Simply beautiful.


----------



## Kobrakai

Okay here is the Linebreaker squadron:


























Sadly there are some bits missing from them (Bought on ebay and they didn't come with , one of them is missing the front lights and the other is missing the shell loader on the back. I'll get them as bits from people as trades hopefully soon. 

Anyway, they aren't anything really special paint scheme wise, just glad to be able to get all three done consistently.

On the overall project note, with this latest addition the force has now tipped over 3000pts. Next up is a toss up between starting work on the thunderfire cannons, or getting some more troops on the ground and doing more to the battle company. Not sure which yet.

Anyway, C&C's welcome. Thanks a lot for reading


----------



## Dar'kir

dude dig the vics, that is my downfall can seem to get them to ever look quite right. ur color scheme is very close to my own, so i might rip for my own vics.


----------



## Kobrakai

Thanks a lot Dar'kir.

Well, i've decided, after compiling the army list for these guys, that at 3000pts the army is well balanced and I was thinking of stopping these guys now because of the size of the force, but I simply can't, they look too cool! However that said, after at least 3 months of solid painting i've run out of steam and need to re-charge my batteries, so the updates will be a little slower for awhile.

Therefore, i'll use these guys in some battles, grab some inspiration and get a few extra units up between now and christmas, try and make another big push during christmas.

Thanks for all your help and inspiration, it was awesome fun painting these guys so far. 

Hopefully i'll be back soon


----------



## Kobrakai

Hi guys. 

Been awhile since I posted up some updates, but I haven't been sitting around all the time. 

I spent a few weeks getting some stuff together, sold some stuff and was able to see the floor of my room again from 40k stuff. And here I am back, with a small update for now, but I got much more coming. 

Between the last update and this one, I've had decal sheets printed of the Iron Lords logo, and they are now on the majority of my company marines. I also have painted a thunderfire cannon and part of the techmarine (Still waiting for a servo-arm to complete the servo harness)

I've also made a few orders to GW and FW, so plenty to come over the festive period. 

But for now, A 'count as' model for my 1st Company Captain, who has the rules of Captain Lysander:


















More updates to come tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Kobrakai

Ok guys, here are some more photos:

The thunderfire cannon so far:


















Now some photos of the squads with the newly made transfers on them.










































Will be working on some converted sternguard this weekend, so i'll let you know how I get on 

Thanks!


----------



## World Eater XII

sweet work kman +rep!


----------



## Varakir

Looks like your army is really coming together, i can see why you want to keep going.

The pose on your counts as lysander is superb, looks like he's just seen someone who's head he needs to remove :threaten:


----------



## Damned Fist

Nice work! I also really like your "counts as" Lysander. The metal in his face is terrific:victory:


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop

loving the thunderfire cannon, is that a plsama cannon i see in the second tactical squad.

Captain Lysande looks impressive, can i ask what his orinal model was?


----------



## Kobrakai

Jimmy: All 3 of the current tactical squads have plasma cannons (I think!), I absolutely love them, superb weapons to have in tacticals. 

The lysander is just simply a plastic terminator body and legs, then the lysander arms, and then the masters of the chapter storm shield. Pretty simple conversion.

Okay here are some WIP shots of my sternguard squad. Red Scorpion torsos, custom bolters, kit bashes from the commander and command squad sprues, and a masters of the chapter head for the Sergeant.

They need some GS where the resin casting was less than good, and then some GS over the scorpion logos on some of the bodies, but apart from that they are good to go. 


















Let me know what you think.

Thanks


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop

loving it. custom bolters are wicked. is that a leigeon of the damned multi flamer? 

any thought on bolt type your gonna fire with these bad boys?


----------



## dark angel

Looking good Kobrakai, they are Red Scorpians yes? Cannot wait to see them painted up, without a doubt they are going to look great:victory:


----------



## Kobrakai

No they are going to be Iron Lords, but just using the scorpions kit to make some sternguard models


----------



## ChaplainOrion

Nice job I really like the terminators


----------



## ChaplainOrion

Nice Iron lords


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Hey great work. If I wasn't starting 'Nids that would tempt me to make my SM's in Iron Lords. +1 Rep.


----------



## WarRaven

love the old school helmets


----------



## ryan355

very nice and very well painted. cant wait to see them all when your done


----------



## Kobrakai

Thanks a lot guys!

I'm sorry this hasn't been updated in awhile, had to have a enforced break due to weather and problems with my hands to recover.

But tomorrow I'm hoping to have a big update up. The second devastator squad is done, aswell as a land raider, then over the coming week or so I should have another tactical squad done. 

And also, something else is in the pipeline, all i'll say for now is that they come as a pair, and give my army some huge firepower!

Stay tuned


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

oooh cant wait Kob!


----------



## Kobrakai

Alright guys here we go!

First off we have the transport pool for the battle company so far, decal'd and scripted up a little:











Next up we have a Land Raider Prometheus, which will be the transport vehicle for my Chapter Master and his retinue of terminators (The terminator squad already painted in this log)


























.. with that said, I'm getting the parts to convert my Chapter Master soon, so expect to see some WIP shots of the chapter master in the next month or so! 

Next up is the second devastator squad in the 5th Company, with a loadout of 4 heavy bolters!










The first squad is anti-armour, this one is anti-infantry, a nice balance I thought 

Finally, I said two big things are coming....










I decided my Apocalypse strike force needed some heavy firepower, so I bought myself a Baneblade and Hellhammer, to be painted in Cityfight camoflage. It might even make me build a small cadian detachment to go with the force, you never know :mrgreen:

Expect in the next update the 4th tactical squad, maybe the 5th one too. The Battle Company needs to be finished first before the other bits get painted, so i'm on a big push to get it done. 

Thanks for reading, stay tuned :biggrin:


----------



## Pickle

Wow, just wow, nice painting 

Can't wait to see what you do with the Baneblades


----------



## shaantitus

First time i have seen this thread. Very impressed Really nice work all round and a color scheme that works very well on everything. Really tidy. On the first page there is a squad leader with a chainmail tabbard. Where is he from? I first thought that he was a converted Huron Blackheart.

Love the prometheus. My favorite LR variant.


----------



## Kobrakai

Thanks guys, really appreciate your kind words 

Shaan: It's the 2005 Games Day Veteran Sergeant model.


----------



## primeministersinsiter

Fuck man, beauty. They're wonderful.


----------



## Dusty's Corner

Amazing Kobra! I think my eyes dried up from staring to long. 
Keep up the mighty fine work mate,
Dusty


----------



## deathbringer

Loving the heavy bolter devestators mate whilst the land raider is a beauty
It has inspired me to start work on my marines when i get back
Great work looking forward to the baneblade and definitely the chapter master
will we be seeing sculpting?


----------



## Tossidin

I find myself really impressed woth your work! I can't wait to see it all finished! :victory:

Have some well deserved +rep^^


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop

the fire power you are building atm will own us all, i think us ig and sm players need to think about which is more important using the baneblades. 

on to the pl, i loved the LR and DS, they are searious threats to anyone! loving it kob, list what your thinking to build in the near future if possible?


----------



## zxyogi

Wicked looking Army,nice one!!! :victory:


----------



## DuskAngel

as i said, very very nice =D Lovin your work


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Great work on the Land Raider, and I'll be eagerly waiting for what you do with the Super-Heavies... c'mon man, work! *lashes whip* Work!


----------



## ryan355

very very well painted one of the best landraiders i have ever seen truly amazing!

keep up the good work as i cant wait to see more :mrgreen:


----------



## Lord Ramo

Awesome project log mate +rep


----------



## Gothic

Loving the converted sternguard i cant wait to see them finished +rep


----------



## Kobrakai

Thanks guys for the kind comments, and for the large amount of rep i've gotten! It's really nice to see such support for my painting 

Pickle: The superheavies won't be painted for awhile, the battle company is taking priority, but you'll see them soon enough hopefully :mrgreen:

DC: you humble me with your kind words  I got plenty more to paint, hopefully I can keep the quality up. 

deathbringer: The chapter master will have a little bit of GS work, it's mainly going to be a kit bash though. I'm going to try and make it look as unique as possible though. 

Jimmy: A list you say? 

Here is a rough list of whats going to be painted (and in a rough order):

- Remaining 20 tactical marines (4th squad is now finished, photos will be in the next update)
- Second assault squad
- All remaining transports for the battle company (4 rhinos)
- Company Captain and organise command squad
- Chapter Master + more shooty terminators
- Assault terminators + termi character
- Sternguard
- Dreadnoughts
- Legion of the damned (2 squads of 10) 
- Superheavies
- Bike squadron
- A few other apocalypse formations. Stay tuned for them :biggrin:

.. and anything else I want to paint 

thanks again to everyone who's posted comments. As you can see there is plenty more to come!


----------



## FORTHELION

Amazing looking army and the paining is top drawer, if i could paint half as well id be posting my army up. but i cant so i wont.

the most deserved rep i have given yet.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

You really must have a heck of a lot of money to put into this project :grin:. Can we have a pic of the whole army please? Thanks!


----------



## Kobrakai

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Can we have a pic of the whole army please? Thanks!


Not quite the whole army, but the battle company (minus transports) to date:










Close up on the two new tactical squads:










The one below is the most recent, with the direct only marine sergeant, the squad need decals, but thats for another day:










I'm really pleased with how the direct only sergeant came out, especially the dust effect on the fallen masonry:


















Finally for this update, the thunderfire cannon and techmarine, minus decals:


























Next up i'm going to be building the last tactical squad, then concentrate on the remaining rhino transports, and finish the command squad. 

Hope you guys liked it. Any C&C please leave i'm always up for improving things.


----------



## Lord Ramo

I love it! The army looks great and that direct sergeant... nice work!


----------



## ryan355

love the sergeant and the his base looks great


----------



## piemaster

Firstly; +rep for such an inspiring log mate. I mean that, you have obviously lavished a lot of time and attention to your models. I love them. I found this thread yesterday.

I really like your GD figure (I too thought it was a Huron Blackheart conversion). I like your Lysander stand-in and the direct only Sgt together with your vindicators and LR. The decals look as if they are applied well and go well on your terminators' large shoulder pads.

I have a few comments. I really had to scrape the barrel with these. I really hate it when someone has done such a splendid job and the first comment is "mould lines". These are merely suggestions:

1. I noticed that the plasma cannons' barrels have a seam in their interior. You can't notice it normally but with the low camera angle they jumped out at me.
2. I think if you apply white transfers onto red surfaces (such as the LR) they could do with going on a smaller black surface which is surrounded by red. I think this would highlight the decal's detail that I feel is missed otherwise.
3. I'd like to see some warning chevrons on the 1st vindicator's dozer blade.

These are my preferences really. I look forward to seeing your log progress.


----------



## Varakir

This is fast becoming one of my favourite armies i've seen. You have really got the colour scheme nailed now, the gold and red is rich and a well defined compliment to the black.

+rep for those army shots, i bet it looks awesome on the table.


----------



## Kobrakai

Hey guys, 

Just a quick update today, gave myself a few days R&R from painting from painting all those tactical marines. Yesterday I spent most of the day painting my Battle Company Captain model. Not too sure if i'm entirely happy with him, but i'll leave it to the public for opinions. I dunno, maybe i've been looking at it for too long?

Here are the photos:


































I tried new techniques to paint the cloth and skin on this model, and happy enough with the way they came out. The skin is a bit darker than I wanted, but I think i'm right in thinking marines skin pigment adjusts to sunlight automatically? So I can blame that :grin:

Also, the last tactical squad:










And to finish off this latest update, a WIP of my Chapter Master:


















The parts include Calgars base, Lysanders body, arms from Captain Culln (and helmet, which is connected on his back). The swords quillons snapped in the post, but they were so small and fragile it doesn't suprise me it broke. I found some grips from the multi meltas from the assault squad sprues, cut them down and built them into the swords sides, makes for a really big looking sword, which is perfect. I just need to file off some more flash, and sand smooth the GS on the side of the storm bolter (hiding the red scorpion emblem), and he is ready for paint. 

I will be using the same techniques from the Captain on the Chapter Master, and soon he'll be leading from the front in Apocalypse games, most probably with the Legion Relic!

Let me know what you all think. I'm currently working on the command squad now, and after deciding the Captain will use Kor'Sarro Khans rules, i'm adjusting the Command Squad to be more assault orientated to take advantage of furious charge etc.

So, more to come in the next few days 

Let me know what you all think.


----------



## Flerden

That Captain looks awesome, especially the way he holds his cape. And I think the face looks good, even if it's a bit dark.
The chapter master looks good so far, can't wait to see him done.
And what I can see of that tactical squad it looks cool too.


----------



## dark angel

As per usual Kobrakai, you have some excellent work. I love the Captain, he is _very_ well done in my opinion, I look forward to seeing your Chapter Master painted up!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

The Captain looks great mate, well done. The CM looks like he'll be badass too


----------



## primeministersinsiter

Beauts all of them.


----------



## Kobrakai

Hey guys, thanks for the kind comments.

I've actually changed a few photos of the company captain after repainting his face, can you please check them out again and let me know? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Awesome thread! I've looked at it before, but don't think I've commented. 

Loving the commander conversion 

+Rep


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

I don't think the face has aas much depth as it did before. It still looks good, but I don't think it looks as good. I think you need to shade it a bit more perhaps?


----------



## Holmstrom

Impressive. Simply impressive. You are very talented, as if you didn't know that already. Hah.


----------



## Dusty's Corner

Wowsers Kobra, excellent work. That Captain almost looks truescale. Love the dark golden bits. The Chapter Master looks interesting, perhaps swap his sword, it looks a bit skinny/thin though.
Keep on trucking amigo!
-Dusty


----------



## Azwraith

i really like the way you do the brass it just looks awesome.. however i think the cloak could use maybe a delvan mud or gryphone sepia wash and then a re-highlight just to add a little depth.. 

but all in all i think it looks great

cant wait to see your chapter master completed!


----------



## hugor1

looking brilliant, i agree with the two statements above from dusty and Azwraith, a bit more depth to the face would be A* and the Termi Should have some bigass sword as the one he is holding at the moment, just dosn't suit the big beefy armour hes using.

Good Luck with the Rest!
Hugor


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

the captain looks badass, excellent job + rep


----------



## piemaster

I love your captain! I love the brass armour and the highlighting on his black armour. The way he holds the cape is also a really good idea. I don't think his skin is too dark at all. Even if it was (which it isn't in my opinion) you could put this down to him being a badass and simply being a couple of hundred years old.


----------



## World Eater XII

Mate stuff is outstanding, shame cant give more rep!


----------



## dark angel

The Captain is cool, but now that I look at the new face I think I prefer the original. Why is that? I do not know, but perhaps it was darker than you see most Marines, something different and original, but nevertheless it is still pretty awesome, I look forward to the Chapter Master even more


----------



## Kobrakai

Thanks for the great replies, it's so nice to see such support. 

I got a few photos of my chaplain here, let me know what you think. Not sure if the photos do it justice.


















Let me know what you all think.

Thanks a lot, got a few command squad marines coming up next, watch this space


----------



## Damned Fist

Looks OK. However, you are using both blue and gray highlights and that throws it off for me. The blue gives a 'cool' feel to the model while the gray generally will 'warm' it up. The two colours don't really work together on black armour. The bone looks good..., and I really like the way the face is turning out for you. Just the 2 different highlight colours aren't working for me.:victory:


----------



## Kobrakai

Two different highlight colours?

I'm only using Adeptus battlegrey as highlights on this model, i've never used blue as a highlight for black.

Maybe it's the light from the photo, but definitely no blue on those highlights.


----------



## shaantitus

Spectacular. Most impressive


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Can't wait for more :victory: looks epic.


----------



## Fallen

nice Kobra...the captain model is real good...the direct only sargent is good as well


----------



## ryan355

WOW brilliant kobrakai well done, keep it coming cant wait to see more + rep


----------



## Kobrakai

Hey again guys.

Here is a quick update, not too many new models, but the Command Squad is now finished and painted:

Here is the command squad (second photo with Captain):


















And finally, the Sternguard heavy flamer conversion for my Sternguard squad:


















Next up is ... well, I don't know! I got some bikers, I got some more transports to paint, a Landspeeder, some Assault Terminators and a squad of legion of the damned. 

What the hey, i'll let you guys decide what I paint next, let me know 

Cheers


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

very very nice :grin: i like alot :good: + rep


----------



## ryan355

brilliant kobrakai as always keep up the good work and i think you should paint up the legion of the damned next. 
:victory:


----------



## MaidenManiac

Im deeply impressed over how consistently you put out well painted models. I wish I did the same, I always fall into the "panic paint before tournament" trap, wonder if Ill ever learn:laugh:

Id also like to see the Legion of the Damned btw, they look like wonderful models. Want to see more of them painted:wink:


----------



## Kobrakai

Thanks guys, always really nice to get nice kind words to motivate me.

MaidenManiac: Thanks again, really nice to have motivational words like yours. I must admit I try and do everything in the same order, the same way every time, helps with consistency I think.

And yea, Legion of the Damned are next


----------



## Asamodai

Ah shucks and I was about to vote for Assault Terminators.


----------



## Kobrakai

Asamodai: The assault terminators will be right behind them! 

Entire squad of thunder hammers should do nicely there


----------



## Viscount Vash

Now this is what I aspire to.

Black, red and white looks like the right colours to do it with from this set of posts.

Great thread with masses of quality painted minis and a Land Raider Prometheus. 

Any chance of seeing a massed armour shot?


+reppage.


----------



## Kobrakai

Viscount:

After all that rep you sent me I feel obliged to grab a whole army shot :grin: Thank you all for your reputation giving to me, it's so nice to see my painting is enjoyed.

I'll get a big army shot once the legion of the damned squad is done. 

Thanks again lads, truly appreciated.


----------



## Kobrakai

Well here we go, I did say this weekend and here they are; a 6 man squad of legion of the damned.




























On the whole i'm pretty happy with their outcome; some look better than others, this was one of the first times i've ever painted flames. The flame effect looks relatively uniform across the squad. I didn't go for bright clean bone colours because of the nature of the squad itself.

I'd like to thank Varakir for his help with the fire effect; greatly appreciated there thanks a lot.

Next up; Assault Terminators. Lots of thunder hammers! 

Let me know what you all think

Thanks a lot


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

:shok:

excellent, you have done these Legion real justice :so_happy:

keep up the wonderful work

WKG


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop

nice one kob, the legioners look sweet. your termies to me will seem to almost come down and rain terror on those who go against the emporer. 

i do wonder when the chapter master will be finnished?


----------



## ryan355

wow again kobrakai those lotd are amazing i reckon its your best work yet well done.
i would rep you more if i could but i cant


----------



## Kobrakai

Hey guys.

Thanks so much for your kind words once again, it's always so nice posting on my project log, the support is incredible 

Well, I promised Assault Terminators in my next project update, and here we go:










Some close ups of the individual models:

















And of the Sergeant on his own

























All with thunder hammers and storm shields, I felt the army needed some heavy punch in assault, so these will do nicely.

Okay thats about it for this update, I'm not quite sure whats next on the painting table, got some choices but i'll see what tickles my fancy.



jimmyhoppityhop said:


> i do wonder when the chapter master will be finnished?


The master model has changed a little, but things are in motion to get the model made, stay tuned for that, a model is definitely in the works! 

Let me know what you think.

Cheers!


----------



## Asamodai

Woop. Been looking forward to those guys and they didn't disappoint.


----------



## dark angel

They look awesome Kobrakai, the symbol on their shoulder pad is brilliantly pulled off. I cannot wait to see the Chapter Master model, even if I do know what it is :laugh: have some rep!


----------



## ryan355

they look great well done, i can see youve favoured the thunder hammers instead of the lighning claws which goes with the iron lords style. well done again
:victory:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Very well done, have a rep if I can give you any :victory:


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

i'd rep...but love gotta go round the block first

another sexellent squad to your iron lords kob, great work keep it up


----------



## fynn

damm kob, your stuff is getting better with each unit, beats my piss poor efforts.............lol


----------



## Varakir

Always love it when this gets updated, and am never dissapointed. Especially with this due to my love of thunder hammers :biggrin:

Only comment i could make on these is the targeter lenses look a bit flat, and seem a bit inconsistent across each model.

Lets see if i can give you more rep yet....


----------



## CMDR_VELIK

you just keep getting better nicely done. would give you rep if i knew how.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Kob my man, somehow came across your old DIY Chapter stuff...looked really nice, and was a lot of stuff...how much of it was stripped for your Iron Lords?


----------



## Kobrakai

Thanks everyone for your support, it's greatly appreciated like always!

Grish: The landspeeders, land raider, the razorback, a few rhinos, the terminators, sternguard and a few models here and there recycled from the old force. 

Pleased with how much I was able to re-use, certainly saved a bit of money 

Got a few rhinos to come next as transports for the battle company, will have them hopefully up by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Go0se

You have some really nice stuff here. I really like the simple and effective colour scheme. The assault termies are top quality mate +rep


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

dunno how it took so long...but subscribed to this now :biggrin:

*enter default positive remarks*

Grish


----------



## Kobrakai

Okay so here is the situation:

It's Saturday morning, 9.15am, and I'm launching Operation Get Stuff Painted!

Basically, I'm going to tie up as many loose ends as possible in the army, paint up everything I currently have in my possession, and also order in as much as I can to finish off the Battle Company and some parts of support, ready for some other smaller projects within the force.

So it means sourcing, assembling and painting the following:

- Captain Jurale Arnam (Captain Lysander count as model)
- 4 Rhino transports (3 Tactical marine rhinos, 1 Devastator rhino for the battle company)
- 5 man Bike Squadron and Attack bike
- 10 man Assault Squad
- Extra model for the Sternguard veteran squad
- Whirlwind
- Find / paint set of 6 sergeants for tactical squad
- Any other small bits I forgot to do over time (extra cupolas, small touch ups, additions).

And what is the deadline? *Midnight Friday 30th April*

It's quite a lot, and i've given myself just under 10 days to do it.

I'm going to post at the end of every day to tell you how I've got on that day. I've booked next week off work, so let's go!

Tune back in later to see what I got done!


----------



## Lord Ramo

Wow good luck mate, rooting for you! I'm sure you can get it all done in time and still make it look fantastic.


----------



## fynn

good luck kob, i try not to bug you too much on steam............lol


----------



## Kobrakai

Alright guys, it's been a few hours since I started this, so this is what i've done today:

Captain Arnam just needs his base finished:


















The light wasn't brilliant as it's early evening, will try and get better shots tomorrow once the base is done.

And finally, this transport for the 2nd Devastator squad just needs some decals, and it'll be done:










Tomorrow I plan on basing the Lysander model, then build another rhino, and maybe the whirlwind. Catch more tomorrow evening!


----------



## Asamodai

I'm not sure if it's more annoying that your painting is so good or that you can do it so quickly. Good stuff.


----------



## Dar'kir

nice work, keep it up


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

ah kob very nice, mammoth task to beat the clock, but at least you have the time to do so, can't wait to see some excellent speed painted Iron Lords :good:

you can do it 

Grish


----------



## ChaosJunkie

so did you ever paint up that baneblade and hellhammer?


----------



## Kobrakai

Thanks guys, another update later with how I get on.

ChaosJunkie: They are still in a box in the waiting list, the baneblade is being sold on, but keeping the Hellhammer. That is the next project after the current lot of Iron Lords!


----------



## Kobrakai

Okay it's a few days later, and this is what i've been able to get done:

First off, I noticed the right shin of Lysander was a bit messy, so I cleaned up his leg with the help of a craft knife:










And after re-basecoating I got the shin looking better now, here is the latest photos of the model with basing done:


















Next up is the Sternguard Razorback, sadly missing it's turret (to come!):

















Next up is the Landspeeder Typhoon I painted up to help the two landspeeder Tempests I have:










Finally a quick shot of the earlier rhino from the first update with the Razorback and Landspeeder.










Next up is the bike squadron. I must admit I wanted to have been further ahead than I currently am, but had to attend to some personal real life issues. Sometimes sadly the hobby has to come second for a little while.

The other reason for not being as far as I wanted is that my order of Assault marines and 2 more rhinos still hasn't arrived and I ordered them Sunday. So sadly with that, and today being Thursday, the deadline is now looking a little optimistic. Still, I'm aiming to get as much done as I can, but also with being away Friday afternoon (another last minute unplanned scenario), today is the last day of doing things. If I can get the bikes assembled i'll be happy. 

With that said, from my list I've done the following:

- Captain Jurale Arnam (Captain Lysander count as model)
- 2 Rhinos
- Extra model for the Sternguard veteran squad (Decided to field them as 5 man team with Librarian in Razorback)
- Razorback (Turret to come)
- Find / paint set of 6 sergeants for tactical squad
- Any other small bits I forgot to do over time (extra cupolas, small touch ups, additions)

If I had the full week without delays from other things (and my other bits arrived), I might have been a fair bit closer. Still, it's about 600pts worth bits and pieces.

Let me know what you think, thanks guys.


----------



## fynn

looking good m8, looking forward to a full army shot some day


----------



## xenobiotic

They look fantastic! I wish I had the energy to paint half the amount of units/vehicles you do in the same amount of time! You've done a lovely work sofar, keep it up!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

ah mcain you've done it again :good:

blooming great, as usual, Kob :victory:

then the usual, keep it up and can't wait to see what is next

Grish :biggrin:


----------



## Flerden

Looks great, I like the Terminator Captain very much.
The Razorback and Landspeeder is great too, even if the Razorback is missing a turret.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

loving the models, can't wait to see the painted hellhammer. .


----------



## Kobrakai

Hey guys, i'm back!

Okay well it's been a mad 6 weeks since my last update, which meant the hobby once again had to be sidelined for a little while. Glad to say I'm now able to get painting again for a little while. 

Well somethings have changed with the army, and some fundamental changes with the squads and how they will operate in the army. 

That said, I've got the following in the pipeline to show you guys:

- Venerable Dreadnought
- Predator Destructor
- Extra Sternguard veterans

The venerable is nearly complete, just needs it's decals put on and it'll be ready. That said, I'm not 100% with how it's turned out. If i'm still not happy after putting the transfers on i'll put them up to the peoples opinions.

Also! With the spearhead addition now out, expect a few tank formations 

There will be more over the weekend added to the log.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Excellent to see another update here Kob, look forward to the upcoming pics you have for us. :good:

<usual remarks>

Grish


----------



## Kobrakai

Okay here we go. Only a small update, but a update none the less!

A few photos of the sternguard squad, soon to be led by a Kantor model. (Sorry the photos are a little dark and the exposure in some isn't great, i'm not a great photographer)

Two overall shots with the original models, then the four extras in one shot (Had to re-add one of the original models of the set because I made a heavy flamer for the squad):


























And then a Venerable Dreadnought with the fist style DCCW and Assault Cannon (The other ranged weapon options are to be painted)


























Hope you like them, let me know if you don't 

Next on the block, a Predator and a Rhino for the Sternguard. Need some FW parts for both, so when they arrive i'll get them made 

Thanks alot


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

The Venerable Dread looks awesome . I'd rep you again 'cept I've done so too many times. Need to check whether I've missed anything. 

How many points is your entire army in total? Must be a lot. I'd like to see a Thunderhawk or a Titan, maybe. 

~Bane of Kings


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Lovely stuff there. With the transfers do you brush paint onto them? 

For instance on the dread:



>


If you look carefully you can see the plastic of the transfer, if you paint where the clear is, it really makes it look like free hand xD. Just something I've picked up . 

Other than that, the models look very nice, the sternguard are my faviroute with the Red Scorpion marines is it? I have yet to paint my Ven Dread, they are very nice models!

+Rep 

EDIT: I've also just noticed the bases, they are awesome!


----------



## Kobrakai

Bane: Thanks mate! I really don't know how many points they are now, I need to work it out. And a Thunderhawk? Yea that would be nice! Shame about the price tag on them though! 

Thanks marneus:

I went as close to the transfer detail as I dare a few nights ago, I think I could be a bit more daring in places, so will probably go back over them in places.

Thanks a lot for the rep


----------



## Skartooth

Just looked though the whole blog and I must say, fantastic work k:

Skar


----------



## Varakir

Awesome stuff as usual, quite looking forward to the Kantor model


----------



## Flerden

The Sternguard look cool, but the Dread is awesome, I really like the fist.
Keep up the good work or else :threaten:

Nah, just kidding with that smiley.


----------



## shaantitus

That dread is the shiznizzle. Very impressive. Will have to get one of those so i can chaosify it. Repworthy.


----------



## papa nurgle

Just finished going through this FANTASTIC thread!

All i have to say is ... HOLY CRAP ON A STICK!!!!!!!!!:shok:

That is fantastic work! Can't wait to see the rest finished.


----------



## Orochi

I still think the Sternguard sergeant with the powerfist and bolter is the best model the space marines have got recentally.

Your paint scheme does it much justice.


----------



## World Eater XII

Im sure we need some of this stuff up on the front page or on the blog!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Very nice work sir, that dread in particular is sweet as hell.


----------



## piemaster

Good work as usual. Is that a heavy flamer in one squad last page? If so, could I get a further looksey at him?


----------



## Kobrakai

Piemaster:

Yea it's a heavy flamer conversion for my sternguard, here is close ups from earlier in the log:



















Thanks everyone so much for your positive feedback, it's nice to get painting again. Just waiting on selling some bits first before I can get onto getting more done, but I'll get more done as soon as I possibly can!

Thanks again!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

I still get a sense of joy and adventure when looking at these Kob, my man. You really have done a top notch job on these Iron Lords, and as usual really look forward to seeing your next update.

Grish


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Great work on the Sternguards, can't wait for more .

~Bane of Kings


----------



## ryan355

very impressive work again kobrakai, keep up the good work 
:victory:


----------



## Kobrakai

Hey again guys!

Okay, in this update i've gone out on a limb and been bold, here is the backstory:

In my old project log I made a Captain model in terminator armour, a link to the photo is here

Now after doing some research on a suitable Chapter Master model for the Iron Lords, I decided to remake him! So after sourcing the parts, and some extra bits to make him slightly different, this is his WIP:









































Now the model with a head, I'm 99% sure i'm going to use this head, the only different head I might use is the goatee'd Empire head from the Empire Knight sprue, IF I can get one (If anyone reading this has one who is willing to trade it for use on this model, let me know!)


































Now as you can see, i've been using GS to make a cloak for him, and thats the bit i've been bold about; this is my first ever attempt at making a cloak. After making it I was pretty happy, but decided to try and make some fur at the top too, which I think didn't come out too badly! I need to ask anyone who is used to using GS; do you need to seal GS in anyway to stop it from damaging easy? Or do you just leave it to cure, and once cured it's strong enough?

So anyway, there is your update! I was pretty happy with how the replication of my early conversion went, and think he has the right look to be a Chapter Master. A very brief bit of background about the Master (to explain the model), is that during his time as a battle brother he was selected for service in the Deathwatch, and has since held his Deathwatch veteran shoulder pad as a show of his service. The Power Halberd and Gauntlet mounted Storm Bolter is just for a cool look; but I really wish Marines in Terminator Armour could use Relic blades, then that would definitely be one, but seems if you wear Termi Armour, you can't use the best weapons! Annoying that! 

Let me know what you think, good, bad or indifferent! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

A great conversion Kob, and a nice resurrection of your past concept.



Kobrakai said:


> I need to ask anyone who is used to using GS; do you need to seal GS in anyway to stop it from damaging easy? Or do you just leave it to cure, and once cured it's strong enough?


No you don't need to seal the GS, let it cure and it'll act like normal plastic for the models; run a knife along the plastic and it'll make a cut, same for the GS.

The cloak looks great, not to thin and not to thick, looking forward to seeing it painted.

Grish.


----------



## Dusty's Corner

Nice sculpting. The fur looks pretty good, perhaps try working the fur in layers and get some tips to fray more (Probably try on another model). The cloak is good, You could add tears, holes and rips (by now the putty is probably set hard, so you'll have to use a knife a cut them - but in future, easy to do whilst sculpting). 

Yeh no sealing required. You can sand things down if need be also. If you want the cape/cloak to seem like it's blowing in the wind, use things/props/sticks/etc to support the shape whilst it cures.

Great stuff Kobra!


----------



## piemaster

A great chapter master! The model is full of dynamism in my opinion and looks great. The cloak was executed nicely. I second Dusty's Corner's wish for tears/holes. A pin vice or knife could make him look really cool - but I'd practice on some other GS first myself just to be on the safe side. +rep


----------



## Red Corsairs

Very nice conversion Kob! I like the pose of the model but the cloak is nicely sculpted too, I'm just not too keen on the unsmooth sections where you've obviously been holding to bend it into shape. Everytime I attempt cloaks this happens to me too 

Looking good


----------



## Flerden

Looks amazing dude, I really like the fur, and the rest of the model :laugh:.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Kobrakai

Okay here is a quick update as to whats going on around here. Got a Order in today to compliment a earlier order: 










Some Forgeworld parts arrived today (only ordered midday yesterday), so will be adding them to the two boxed vehicles. Some of the FW bits is a conversion kit, won't say more at the moment, but you'll see more by the end of the weekend as to what is being done.

Anyway, sorry there are no more WIP updates, but I know how much people love seeing boxes of bits for peoples armies (I sure do!), so I thought i'd jump on the bandwagon!

Over the weekend you'll know more


----------



## Kobrakai

Okay guys, I was busy last night and most of today, and basically finished assembly on both the models shown in my little update yesterday morning. 

Sorry about the photos guys, they are taken off my phone. Considering they are just built models with no paint applied, the picture quality isn't quite so important at this stage. I need to get more batteries for my camera, so to take the final pictures. 

Okay here we go:

First a Predator Destructor, using a standard autocannon weapon, Baal predator chassis and FW extra armour.


























Then, I decided my Sternguard needed a different style rhino, so I bought a Battle Sister Repressor kit, added some Imperial Eagle doors and FW extra armour.


















Finally, the two together:










Hopefully the photos aren't too bad to show where i'm going with them, they just need little bits and peices added to the Rhino, aswell as some GS'ing of the gaps where the conversion kit meets the rhino chassis. I glue the tracks on last, so they are seperate, and the dozer blade on the repressor will be one of a fair few bits on these two which will be magnetised (mainly for transport purposes, and so bits don't fall off when I move them on the battlefield)

Let me know what you think


----------



## Flerden

Looks cool, can't wait to see them painted. I like the looks of that Rhino. :grin:


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Damn you and your secrets BAWKSES! :threaten:



Was worth the -short- wait though, very lovely tanks Kob, will look stunning once you slap some paint on these beasts.

Grish


----------



## Fallen

*jealous*

like the rhino cant convince myself to like the "spaced" extra armor for the pred though

i like this better









it just has a better "this is a Mother F*cking tank" feel


----------



## Kobrakai

Thanks for the reply Flerd! Always nice to hear from you in the log.

Thanks Grish: Glad you liked them, they were great fun to assemble. Very minimal resin warpage too, which was nice!

Hey Fallen; yea that Predator looks great, just not a fan of the rounded turret, much prefer the angular look to the destructor turret. As for the wrap around style extra armour it looks pretty good I'll admit, but the choice to go spaced armour was a few; i've used the reinforced extra armour before and it came out a bit problematic with it's casting, plus I preferred the spaced armour look in this case. Both are very good though


----------



## Red Corsairs

The tanks look great Kob, cannot wait to see you get these painted up to your standard.


----------



## Horacus

Freaking sweet


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

How long till the tanks get a paint slap, roughly.

Grish


----------



## Kobrakai

Im hoping by the end of the weekend, I've just primered the Predator, just waiting for the weather to cool off the humidity a bit before applying paint, it's a nightmare to paint when it's so humid. We'll see


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

looking forward to it Kob.

Grish


----------



## piemaster

Well, I've been following this over email notification and I can say that the tanks are nicely done. I quite like the dozer blade - its pretty sweet. I'm looking forward to seeing these babies painted up.


----------



## ryan355

very nice, cant wait for thr tank to be painted
:victory:


----------



## Kobrakai

Okay guys, lets crank this up a notch!

First, we have _Sternacs Will_, a Predator Destructor:


































Next is the Sternguard squad Rhino transport. Still WIP as it needs some last minute touches, decals and the script work:


























Some group photos of the Pred and the Rhino:


























And finally, three group shots, two of the Armour, one of the Infantry:


























The armour shot has 1 Land Raider Prometheus, 4 Rhinos, 1 Predator, 1 Vindicator, 2 Land Speeder Tempests and 1 Typhoon.

The Infantry shot is my WIP Chapter master w/ 5 Terminators, Lysander w/ 5 Assault Terminators, 9 Man Sternguard squad (To have a librarian included), 30 Tactical marines, 20 Devastator Marines, 10 Assault Marines with Chaplain and a Thunderfire cannon. Not included is my Ven Dreadnought.

Let me know what you think, any Criticisms / Comments let me know


----------



## Flerden

That Predator looks awesome, and it has a cool name to boot.
The Rhino is nice, the extra parts makes it cool, and I want your tanks! Even if I do not play Space Marines. :laugh:


----------



## Marneus Calgar

My faviroute is the Tanks. They looks really cool!


----------



## Orochi

Any shots of the WIP chapter master anywhere?

Love the feel of the armies appearance.


----------



## Kobrakai

Orochi:

On page 16 there are WIP shots of the Chapter Master. Here are a select few of the photos I took from that post:


----------



## Red Corsairs

The armies really starting to shape up now Kob. Looks great all together. I really like your tanks, I'll be pleased if mine turn out half as good as those. Great painting as always, keep it up


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

You certainly deliver Kob. The tanks look really nice, you do know how to paint 

One crit there is mould lines :S only two i saw were on either side of the Predators Autocannon. not that is takes away form the model, but they are there, so thought id bring it up.

Still looking forward to the chapter master painted, keep it going 

Grish

[EDIT]: I'm going to make you something for all your hard work, rep goes only so far .


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

I'm sure a 12 hour gap is fine between posts.

Kobrakai, imho your work in my eyes has reached a level where no amount of rep is enough to show how impressive it is. For wherever you intend to take the 5th next you'll need to get motivated, and like LTP's support team in relation to her Reaver project, and this may get you over that fluff writing/painting/modelling block. So to show my appreciation of your work, I give you your own Support Team.










Enjoy, and keep it up.

Grish


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

That chapter master. . Can't wait for more. Also, love the 'banner' that you've made warlord. 

~Bane of Kings


----------



## greyknightjusticar

Absolutely loving your color scheme! k:

Edit: +rep!


----------



## Ordo

Brother,
Holy christ I just read through this whole thing and it took a good amount of two hours.You sir are the man and I cant wait to see more keep up the amazing work.
Ordo


----------



## Kobrakai

It's been awhile since I've been able to check back and update this log; mixture of real life commitments and lack of funds to sort things. Anyroad, i'm back with a small log update!

But first I want to thank everyone for replying to this; really does make it all worth it seeing other people enjoying the work i've been putting in. 

Anyway, for this update I just wanted to put up a WIP Captain model i've been working on. After seeing some inspiration using some Dark Angel bits, I decided I wanted to use some of them. 

Here is the model:


































I've combined the Dark Angel veteran robed body with a normal raised collar front torso. At this point I had a walking forward legs / torso combo, but no idea how to equip it. After trying some pistol / sword combinations nothing quite looked right. I had bought the GD 08 Captain and was going to use it as a Vanguard Sergeant, but after looking at the model again, I decided the hammer could be put to bigger use. So, I cut his left arm off at the wrist, found a missile launcher support arm and, with the help of some GS, fixed it so it looks like he's walking forward with the hammer in both hands. 

I think it's quite a natural pose, so i'm quite happy with it. I've only tacked the head in place at the moment to get the pose right. I might not use the head for this, might use a shouting face for example. Some other small areas need tidying, like the bottom of the torso to add some purity seals and other small embellishments, but it's nearly finished apart from what I'm asking below.

I need some opinions on the following on the model:

- Which head should I use on it? A shouting 'charge' style face or a more subtle face like there at the moment?
- His left shoulder pad currently is a plain pad with the scroll, anyone got any better ideas for shoulder pads? 
- What sort of squad should he lead? Currently I'm thinking of adding a bolter on his back wrapped around his shoulder with a chainlink, so he could lead a unit of sternguard. Opinions?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## fynn

looks good kob, as for the left shoulder pad, how about one with termie honors on (i have a couple spare if your short), and that will fit with leading the sternguard vets


----------



## Varakir

I'm a big fan of the hammer captain, and it's even better so see his parts used like this. Really like the pose you've acheived.

The subtle face looks fine i think, seems as if he's strutting out the back of a rhino and he's just said something awesome like "Come on boys, let's go for a stroll"


----------



## Flerden

He looks awesome and I agree with Varakir about the head. And the bolter idea would be quite cool.


----------



## Fallen

Kobrakai said:


> I need some opinions on the following on the model:
> 
> - Which head should I use on it? A shouting 'charge' style face or a more subtle face like there at the moment?
> - His left shoulder pad currently is a plain pad with the scroll, anyone got any better ideas for shoulder pads?
> - What sort of squad should he lead? Currently I'm thinking of adding a bolter on his back wrapped around his shoulder with a chainlink, so he could lead a unit of sternguard. Opinions?


1 head: the devastator's box bare headed guy, the "flat top" hair cut

2 shoulder pad: id recommend just a regular shoulder pad, if you want any "scroll" like things im sure that you have lots of extra seals

3 sqaud: personally if you have a LoD squad i think hed look awesome in it, other wise a CC oriented sternguard squad


----------



## piemaster

Really like this model. + rep fo sho. I agree with the purity seals suggested by fynn. For heads I actually really like what you've going down already, although I'd have him looking over to his left a bit. Kind of surveying the battlefield. I like the idea of a slung bolter. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## LTP

Very cool army. I wish i could convert as i am utterly rubbish at doing anything with GS lol. 

Cant wait to see moar!



Have some rep.


----------



## Kobrakai

Hi guys.

Just a quick message to say this army is now for sale. Real life commitments has got in the way with their progress, and would prefer to see these guys go to a good home. 

Check the for sale page, all the information is there.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Kobrakai said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Just a quick message to say this army is now for sale. Real life commitments has got in the way with their progress, and would prefer to see these guys go to a good home.
> 
> Check the for sale page, all the information is there.


That is a huge shame man, hopefully the Iron Lords go to a well deserving home, where they are put to good use.

I must say this has been an amazing project log to follow, and I look forward to your future endeavours in the hobby.

+rep for all your hard work.

Grish


----------



## Jae Namkyoung

+Rep for the work dude, and hope to see your Iron Lords in a good home.


----------



## Varakir

Kobrakai said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Just a quick message to say this army is now for sale. Real life commitments has got in the way with their progress, and would prefer to see these guys go to a good home.
> 
> Check the for sale page, all the information is there.


Whoever gets them is a lucky bastard, shame you can't keep them going.

Hope real life lets you have a little time off to paint some more great stuff soon.


----------



## Kobrakai

Well after no real interest in the army, I took all the models back out of their carry case, took a good look at them and said to myself 'Why am I looking to sell these guys? I put so much work into them!'

So, with that epiphany, and in celebration of the 200th post in the thread, i've decided I'll keep these guys going. They will however be having a re-organisation, with some different loadouts here and there, and might need to sacrifice a few models to make the list work. 

Either way, once I've sold some stuff, I'm going to add a few models here and there to them to keep them going. So keep tuned in, as this will have new stuff, aswell as my army list thread and the IA article i'm writing will all be updated in due course. 

Thanks again, catch you guys soon!


----------



## MaidenManiac

Kobrakai said:


> Well after no real interest in the army


This sounds very strange to me:shok:



Kobrakai said:


> So, with that epiphany, and in celebration of the 200th post in the thread, i've decided I'll keep these guys going. They will however be having a re-organisation, with some different loadouts here and there, and might need to sacrifice a few models to make the list work.
> 
> Either way, once I've sold some stuff, I'm going to add a few models here and there to them to keep them going. So keep tuned in, as this will have new stuff, aswell as my army list thread and the IA article i'm writing will all be updated in due course.
> 
> Thanks again, catch you guys soon!


This however, is something I dont think you will regret. Good luck with the future of the army! Already looking forwards to new updates:wink:


----------



## xenobiotic

Sorry you didn't get a reasonable offer for them but it's good to hear that this awesome army will continue to grow by your hand and skills 

Eagerly awaiting updates!


----------



## Snowy

Finally, you've come to your senses.
I hope you have many hobby adventures in store for us.


----------



## piemaster

The only reason I didn't make an offer on these bad boys was due to a lack of funds and the fact that I like to paint my figures myself. Really glad you're getting to keep these, you put so much effort into them.


----------



## dougan_2

Wow they look awesome! Keep it up, the scheme looks simple but you pulled it off so well! Keep it up!


----------



## Kobrakai

Thanks guys! Thought i'd put a quick reply in:

Maiden: I don't mean interest at all, just meant interest in buying the army. Their has been so much interest since I started the force it's been great. I'm hoping I can keep the interest going 

Xeno: Thanks dude, your marines look freaking amazing, I hope I can bring my modelling upto your standards one day.

Snowy: Thanks a lot, I think this is the first time we've met on the board? Anyway, really nice to meet you, and thanks for taking time to reply to my thread! I appreciate your kind remarks.

Cheers Piemaster, you've been a huge help over the year or so, always like it when I see replies from you, thanks again!

Thanks Dougan, I look forward to speaking to you more on the boards, maybe if you have a project log on the go, I'd love to see some of your work?

Also guys, got some stuff coming up soon, stay tuned


----------



## Varakir

Kobrakai said:


> Also guys, got some stuff coming up soon, stay tuned


Can't wait!

I agree with Maiden, I can't believe your army wasn't snapped up as soon as it went on sale, but I'm glad we get to see more from this inspiring log :victory:


----------



## Fallen

Varakir said:


> Can't wait!
> 
> I agree with Maiden, I can't believe your army wasn't snapped up as soon as it went on sale, but I'm glad we get to see more from this inspiring log :victory:


i didnt have enough money

cant wait Kobra...can you give a hint/tell of whats coming?


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

After returning from the depths...

I'm so glad to see my first new email in my inbox to be you saying your keeping the army Kob. It is a striking force and one in which its continuation is a good motivator for others.

I look forward to seeing what you add to the army Kob.

Grish


----------



## TheReverend

man, these look pretty cool. keep it up!

+rep

Rev


----------



## Kobrakai

Good morning guys!

Varakir: Cheers dude, our logs I think have been going on side by side since it started, which is great. Hopefully one day we can have a big game side by side against a huge horde of orks or something. Your Sallies and the Iron Lords would look awesome fighting side by side! Thanks for your inspiration too, your army has helped mine no end.

Fallen: Thanks man, as for hints / pray tells i've got the thunder hammer captain which is a few pages back now, he's had some work done to him (studs on his armour, skulls, parchments etc), so expect him painted up. 

Then I think it's going to be more armour for spearhead formations, not sure though 

Cheers grish, expect the above to come from me. As for anything else, not sure we'll see what appeals :biggrin:

Cheers Reverend, appreciate your kind words.

With all these comments, I had best get going with the working and show you guys some stuff! I'm hoping next week will be relatively sensible so I can get some stuff out. 

Thanks again


----------



## MaidenManiac

Kobrakai said:


> Maiden: I don't mean interest at all, just meant interest in buying the army. Their has been so much interest since I started the force it's been great. I'm hoping I can keep the interest going





Varakir said:


> I agree with Maiden, I can't believe your army wasn't snapped up as soon as it went on sale, but I'm glad we get to see more from this inspiring log :victory:


Been away a few days, luckily Varakir summed up what I ment in better words 

Rock on!


----------



## Kobrakai

Okay guys, here we go: First update in a long time!

I have painted the Thunder Hammer captain I made, it just needs the decal on his left shoulder pad and some scripture and he's done.

Let me know what you think 



















I hope you guys can see his stubble, i've tried to keep it quite subtle, in amongst other things. 

Thanks for reading


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Magnificent Kobrakai. He really looks as if he's looking for a face to pummel with his hammer.

Keep up the sexcellent work man + rep

Grish


----------



## Flerden

He looks awesome, and like Grish said he looks like he is looking for some one/some thing to smash with the hammer.


----------



## Medic Marine

Your greatness knows no bounds! That was awsome! I love the litle extra stuff you do like stubble, hammer ends have detail and his cape. Very very awsome! So glad you didn't sell these guys. + rep!


----------



## Yakashia

wow your models look great  and you 6 man LotD Rock :shok: +rep


----------



## squeek

Very nice model, you should do a tut on painting faces, that one is one of the best I have seen for awhile.


----------



## xenobiotic

The paintjob is well done(!), he looks battle worn yet regal at the same time, fitting for a man of his position. 

I love the stubble and the detail on the robe! It ties the miniature together well and makes it pop, gives him loads of character. 

The metallics look dirty (which I like!) so perhaps the robes are a bit clean at the bottom (sais the one whom adds weathering to everything these days )?

The one thing I cannot grip my head around is this:








I assume it's supposed to be a rope/necklace of some kind (holding the aquila symbol?). But to me the shape of it looks undefined and uneven, which lets the miniature down as a whole.

Keep them coming, this is one of my favourite plogs!


----------



## Kobrakai

Xeno:

Thanks for the reply. I wanted to try and replicate the rope and crux terminatus icon that is on the front torso of the plastic commander sprue. The rope didn't quite come out how I wanted and is a little bulgey in places which was frustrating I will admit. 

What I might try and do is carefully, using a craft knife, remove the bulge on the rope just below his chin and file it smoother, hopefully that'll remove some of the excess and make it look better.

Thanks again Xeno.


----------



## Fallen

its awesome kobrakai, keep it coming


----------



## Azwraith

yay your back in action so awesome let the rep flow!


----------



## Kobrakai

Cheers Azwraith, great to hear from you again!

First I wanted to say a huge thank you to everyone who has supported me on the project log, and also who put my name forward for recieving the Insignia of the Artisan award, it's a really nice honour. Means a lot to have so much support!

I should get everyone upto speed once more with whats going on with the Iron Lords.

Basically I mis-interpreted some rules regarding the Land Raider Prometheus and it's meant I've had to go back through my ideas for HQ choices etc with my marine army and kinda revamp them again so to speak.

But that said, I got back out the codexes and i'm re-writing the HQ choice to compensate for the rule changes. So the next update will be another Captain model, a Command Squad, then after that, a Land Raider Crusader for my Assault Terminators (Really looking forward to doing this one!)

Also, those eagle eyed on different parts of the forum will have seen i've signed up for the 2011 painting challenge. So with that said, keep a eye out for at least one more project log from me in the near future (I might make another one for the 'odds and sods' models which I find which I like the look of and paint up for the hell of it. 

Either way, keep tuned in, when stuff comes from my painting table you'll be the first to see it!


----------



## Varakir

Congrats on the award mate, it's more than deserved :victory:

See you in the painting challenge! (I might actually get some painting done at a reasonable speed...who knows...)


----------



## Kobrakai

Thanks dude.

Look forward to the painting challenge a lot, are you continuing with your salamanders or you trying something new?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Awesome work, looking forward to more .

~Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Dagmire

That thunder hammer Guy looks awesome. I like the free hand on his robes!


----------



## Varakir

Kobrakai said:


> Thanks dude.
> 
> Look forward to the painting challenge a lot, are you continuing with your salamanders or you trying something new?


Sallies for now, i'm going to get everything assembled and prepped for January.

I have around 3 new projects in my noggin so i might start another one towards the end of the challenge


----------



## Kobrakai

Awesome, I look forward to a large surge in Salamander stuff then! 

On a note regarding the Iron Lords, the Command Squad and Captain are now assembled ready for primer. They are going to be the next off the painting block.

I wanted to add to everyone that I'm considering changing the scheme of my iron lords slightly to make it more co-inciding with the Codex Astartes.

It states that company colours are sometimes expressed on the shoulder pad trim of the left hand shoulder pad. Therefore, currently, 5th company is black, so technically no difference there. I have been thinking of changing them to 4th company and having a dark green trim on the shoulder pads. What do you guys think?

And also, I have a few goals between now and christmas:

-Paint Command Squad and Captain
-Assemble and paint LR Crusader for the assault terminators
-Round out the force with possibly a few new units (scouts, maybe bikers?)

Then I'm going to concentrate on the new army for the army challenge. I'm keeping this one under wraps for now. But you will see soon enough when I launch it's own project log to co-incide with the army challenge.

Thats all for now, catch you soon!


----------



## Oldenhaller

Having just read through the whole thread I've got to say I'm thoroughly impressed with all of the work from conversions to paintjobs and how cohesive you've managed to keep the whole army. 

I'm looking forward to pitting my painting skills against others for the 2011 challenge and it's great to see there'll be some top notch armys out there to hold my work up too.

Regards

~O


----------



## Kreuger

Wow, your captain is possibly the coolest paint job I've seen in . . . along time.

Your gradation/highlight technique is beautiful. Like the stubble, the transitions and blending everywhere are subtle and well controlled. He looks like he just walked out of an illustration. 

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## LTP

Kobrakai said:


> Okay guys, here we go: First update in a long time!
> 
> I have painted the Thunder Hammer captain I made, it just needs the decal on his left shoulder pad and some scripture and he's done.
> 
> Let me know what you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you guys can see his stubble, i've tried to keep it quite subtle, in amongst other things.
> 
> Thanks for reading


Heya Kob. I love your thread. I have a couple of points on your captain 'cause I'm annoying like that . 

For the freehand on his cloak (dunno if that's the correct name lol) I think using a lighter colour such as brown would make it look better. Dont't get me wrong you have done a good job but because it's on such a light colour black can sometimes look a little harsh.

On the Gold shoulder trims, eagle heads etc maybe add another level of highlight to it. Even if it's just a little bit of white in the corners where the light hits the most it will make them pop big time.

Right .. OMG :shok: The face is f***ing AWESOMESAUCE! Seriously awesome painting, would you mind if i send you all my IG heads?  

The stubble looks great and you pulled it off well. 

Can't wait for the next update award buddy .

Oh and have some reppage. 

*LTP*


----------



## Midge913

Read through your whole log and I am thoroughly impressed by your army. Everything is excellently painted, your conversions are incredible, and I am awed at how quickly you work. I think that your thunderhammer captain is probably my favorite model out of the bunch. Excellent job dude.


----------



## zxyogi

AS the others have said,I have looked thru your work since my last comment and all I can say is fOOking well done!!! Nice work!!! k:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Kob, I hate you so much dude, you do Skin way too good  lol +rep for the awsome skin work


----------



## Kobrakai

Thanks so much guys for the extra feedback! Really does help me get through the painting with so much support!

LTP: Hey award buddy! Thanks for the tips, I'll probably re-do the freehand in a softer colour, hopefully that'll tone it down a little. 

As for painting loads of IG faces? ... think i'll pass :laugh:

Right, you guys need a update!

Here we go: Space marine command squad:

First, the company standard bearer, apothecary and bolter marine









Two plasma gunners.









The overall squad:









I hope you guys can see the painted wreaths on the sides of their helmets. The most obvious is the apothecary because of the starker contrast, but hopefully you can see them on the other ones too!

Finally, the WIP banner. Still needs a bit more freehand and then tidying up around the transfers, but i'm running out of ideas. What do you guys think? Let me know some suggestions;









These guys will be led by a Combi Plasma / Relic Blade captain, who will be the 5th Company Captain; Captain Arias.

Let me know what you think. Next up will be the Captain mentioned above.

Thanks guys


----------



## Professor Pumpkin

Been watching this for a while, and I'm really impressed by your work! I love the banner, even though I can't paint banners at all.  Can't wait to see MOAR!


----------



## LTP

Kobrakai said:


> Thanks so much guys for the extra feedback! Really does help me get through the painting with so much support!
> 
> LTP: Hey award buddy! Thanks for the tips, I'll probably re-do the freehand in a softer colour, hopefully that'll tone it down a little.
> 
> As for painting loads of IG faces? ... think i'll pass :laugh:
> 
> Right, you guys need a update!
> 
> Here we go: Space marine command squad:
> 
> First, the company standard bearer, apothecary and bolter marine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two plasma gunners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The overall squad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you guys can see the painted wreaths on the sides of their helmets. The most obvious is the apothecary because of the starker contrast, but hopefully you can see them on the other ones too!
> 
> Finally, the WIP banner. Still needs a bit more freehand and then tidying up around the transfers, but i'm running out of ideas. What do you guys think? Let me know some suggestions;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys will be led by a Combi Plasma / Relic Blade captain, who will be the 5th Company Captain; Captain Arias.
> 
> Let me know what you think. Next up will be the Captain mentioned above.
> 
> Thanks guys


Heya.

Ah damn it was worth a try with the IG lol . 

Looking good mate. Did you blackline the apothecary after you painted the white or just leave a gap? It looks good either way as the contrast really makes it stand out. Your white is great and very smooth. 

Maybe we could get a close up of the freehand that you've done on the helmets? 

On the vials around the apothecarys' waist add a little bit ofgloss varnish to the glass parts. It's cheating but it gives the illusion that it's actually opaque. I sometimes leave a little bit at the top of the vial painted a light blue colour to indicate that its not completely full. 

Just for future tips....If the lights on the apothecarys back are on then a good trick is to highlight the bulb colour onto the grills that cover it. Like the light is spilling over. It can be a pain to do but it looks awesome. 

On the plasma bits if you get some goblin green and add a lil bit of white then highlight the egdes with the side of your brush it will make it pop a lil more. 

The good thing about your colour scheme is that if you have a few points on each model that really pop it will stand out so much more cause your scheme is quite dark to begin with. 

The banner is looking great. Good freehand. As for what else can be added I'm not sure. Maybe something under the fist in a contrasting colour. Banners are tricky and you have done a great job on it so far . 


Anyway enough rambling on from me lol. You have a great looking command squad and I can't wait till the next update. 

Keep up the great work.

LTP


----------



## Varakir

Great update. I have a thing for command squads and that's a very nice one :victory:

Agree with LTP on the searchlight. I've started painting mine 'off' as they really need the OSL to look right when they are on.



Kobrakai said:


> Finally, the WIP banner. Still needs a bit more freehand and then tidying up around the transfers, but i'm running out of ideas. What do you guys think?


You could put some fire on it? 

(Sorry...force of habit )

What about freehanding a parchment above and below the IL symbol and putting the chapter text and company name on the parchments?


----------



## Kobrakai

LTP said:


> Looking good mate. Did you blackline the apothecary after you painted the white or just leave a gap? It looks good either way as the contrast really makes it stand out. Your white is great and very smooth.
> 
> Maybe we could get a close up of the freehand that you've done on the helmets?
> 
> On the vials around the apothecarys' waist add a little bit ofgloss varnish to the glass parts. It's cheating but it gives the illusion that it's actually opaque. I sometimes leave a little bit at the top of the vial painted a light blue colour to indicate that its not completely full.
> 
> Just for future tips....If the lights on the apothecarys back are on then a good trick is to highlight the bulb colour onto the grills that cover it. Like the light is spilling over. It can be a pain to do but it looks awesome.
> 
> On the plasma bits if you get some goblin green and add a lil bit of white then highlight the egdes with the side of your brush it will make it pop a lil more.
> 
> The good thing about your colour scheme is that if you have a few points on each model that really pop it will stand out so much more cause your scheme is quite dark to begin with.
> 
> The banner is looking great. Good freehand. As for what else can be added I'm not sure. Maybe something under the fist in a contrasting colour. Banners are tricky and you have done a great job on it so far


Thanks Chloe, got a few answers for you:

- The apothecary was originally with black primer left in the recess, but it was 'topped up' where the white got too close with a pigment ink pen. 

- I'll try and get a decent up close on the wreaths, not sure if my camera is up for it.

- I need to get some paint on gloss varnish, I think that would really help things for sure!

- Extra highlighting on the plasma will work nicely, and the OSL i'll have to practice first, don't want to possibly ruin the model with a first attempt. I'll give it a damn good go though!



Varakir said:


> What about freehanding a parchment above and below the IL symbol and putting the chapter text and company name on the parchments?


Not a bad idea mate, I might just do that.



Varakir said:


> You could put some fire on it?
> 
> (Sorry...force of habit )


I too have considered fire. I might have a few licks of flame wrapping around the iron lords logo. What do you think?


----------



## Varakir

Kobrakai said:


> I too have considered fire. I might have a few licks of flame wrapping around the iron lords logo. What do you think?


I'd probably add any other details you want on there and see if it needs it before adding fire. 

Fire and skulls always look good though :grin:


----------



## aquatic_foible

i don't think that there's anything that can be said about this thread that hasn't already been said. just re-read through everything, and it's all 100% awesome sauce...

have some more rep, while i go and cry in the corner because i now feel woefully inadequate as a painter! :grin:


----------



## Kobrakai

Varakir said:


> I'd probably add any other details you want on there and see if it needs it before adding fire.
> 
> Fire and skulls always look good though :grin:


Good idea on both fronts, I think i'll add both. :laugh:



aquatic_foible said:


> i don't think that there's anything that can be said about this thread that hasn't already been said. just re-read through everything, and it's all 100% awesome sauce...
> 
> have some more rep, while i go and cry in the corner because i now feel woefully inadequate as a painter! :grin:


Cheers mate, I really appreciate your kind words. Your Dark Angels are awesome too, they look really nice. 

Definitely hoping sometime Heresy can have a big Apoc game or something so we can have a big joint game; My Iron Lords, Foibles DA's and Varakirs Sallies... and anyone else of course! :biggrin:

Will make a awesome looking strike force!


----------



## Fallen

Kobrakai said:


> Definitely hoping sometime Heresy can have a big Apoc game or something so we can have a big joint game; My Iron Lords, Foibles DA's and Varakirs Sallies... and anyone else of course! :biggrin:
> 
> Will make a awesome looking strike force!


especially underneath the boots of my CSM force. :biggrin: :laugh:


----------



## Kobrakai

Fallen said:


> especially underneath the boots of my CSM force. :biggrin: :laugh:


Oh dear, someone has just laid down a gauntlet. :threaten:

Haha, bring it on :laugh:

On related news however, nearly finished painting my Combi plas / Relic blade Captain model, hopefully some photos of him tomorrow!

I'm hoping the order I made will arrive tomorrow too, so I can spend the weekend assembling bits :music:

More definitely to come


----------



## World Eater XII

Cant wait to see the new stuff, its awesome following this thread! 

For sure Kman there deserves everybit of rep!


----------



## piemaster

Have been secretly following your progress via email for the last couple of weeks *not... enough... time... in... the... day... collapse*

Anyway, everything is looking super badass. Rep is certainly due here for
1 The thunder hammer facial hair. Damn is all I can say. Love how your gold doesn't pop and looks realistic. Nice
2 The command squad is lookin' pretty sweet too if I say so myself... which I do. Like the lines on your apothicary and the inscriptions.

What you need do now is a badass group photo. Search your feelings, you know this to be true. As fer taking on your Marine contingent my Orks and Pact will gladly lay down their lives for such a worthy cause! Have at ye and so on and so forth.

ps Nice avatar


----------



## WinZip

Nice work all around! All the marines are great


----------



## Asamodai

Any chance of seeing a Company Champion alonside that Command Squad? I guess it's aiming to be more of s firepower unit then a melee squad but I love the model and would like to see one you'd painted.


----------



## Kobrakai

Thanks guys, always like the positive feedback.

Asamodai: Sorry I didn't make a Company Champion model for the unit; great model, just doesn't fit into my plans for the unit. My Captain does use the Champion sword though.

With that in mind, photos to come a little later today


----------



## Kobrakai

Okay here we go, the first of a new style of updating this project log. From now on, i'm going to be posting a small bio on each character / unit / squad with it's painted models. Just to give it a bit more fluffiness behind everything.

And considering this update will be regarding the Captain, it's a good place to start; so here we go!

*Captain Maseriel Arias, 5th Company Captain*
_Master of the Marches_


































Captain Arias has been the 5th Company Captain for 67 years after previously serving in the 5th. After serving in the 1st company he was put forward for his Company after the previous Captain fell during fighting against the Tau on the Eastern Fringe. He has led his Command Squad through two Campaigns against the Orks on Armageddon, another Ork invasion near the Charadon system before tackling a Ork Waagh! which infested the Scarus sector during the 13th Black Crusade.

Arias' armour is a more modern style Mk7 'Aquila' Pattern armour which has been updated to Artificer Armour. He also always wears his helmet in battle due to the protection it allows; he isn't seen as one of the more bombastic marine Captains that leaves his helmet back on the Thunderhawk. His weapons of choice are the MkIII 'Aloysha' Pattern Combi Plasma loaded with Hellfire rounds; a testament from his time as both a Deathwatch Veteran and a member of the 1st Company Sternguard. He also takes to battle a prized Sternac Relic Blade. 

*Command Squad Arias*










Arias with his personal entourage of 5th Company veterans. Also shown is the banner of the 5th Company, showing the Captains name and a series of skull and wreath motifs notifying the campaigns on Armageddon (Wreaths top centre), Charadon (angled design bottom right) and the actions on Scarus (Skull with black diamond background; depicting a defining moment of the campaign for the company during the actions in Diamond pass)

Also shown is Apothecary Dius HiHelias, who aids the Company during the actions. The squad is outfitted with plasma guns due to high levels of medium armoured Ork vehicles and 'Eavy Armoured' pattern Greenskin opposition.

*Eregoth Arcanium*
_Land Raider 'Prometheus' Pattern Command Tank_










The squad with their Command Land Raider 'Arcanium'. This 'Prometheus' pattern Land Raider is quite rare among the regular 'Codex' style marine chapters, but is utilised as a Command Tank in every respect for Captain Arias and his squad. 

The weapon configuration is perfect for the Chapters current campaign scenarios, it's 4 twin linked heavy bolters excel at suppressing large groups of Greenskins. The tank has been fitted out with extra weapon sensors which allow the weapon guidance systems to pick out targets from even the thickest and most protective cover. This extra equipment on board makes it a ideal vehicle to clear infantry from cover, aswell as having the range and amount of shots to cope with large blocks of light infantry. 

The tank has been a linchpin in all missions, from the gunline defence mission in Hive Tempestora, to the counter assault through the abandoned X128 outpost network in the Scarus Sector.
_Big thanks go to Stillios for helping me name the Land Raider!_

Okay well, there is the first unit. I have compiled a list of 'To do' stuff which involved pretty much every unit I have as bits have been missed here and there. I will be adding small bio's like above to everything from now on. 

Let me know what you think.

Many thanks


----------



## Flerden

That captain looks sweet, especially his sword. And the idea with some bio for each post is a cool idea.
And the captains bio is a very good start.


----------



## Midge913

Looks great Kobra! Keep it coming! I really like your captain, and the command squad is looking pretty ace! My only comment is that the standard is looking a little bare. It feels like it needs something in the background. Other than that everything looks awesome. + rep if I can.


----------



## LTP

Ooo update 

Looking good buddy. The freehand on the cloak looks great. The only thing i will say is that the back of the cloak looks a little flat. It could do with a wash in the folds to add more shape. 

Keep up the great work 

LTP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Looks fantastic, keep up the great work and I'm loving the background. Although there are a couple of images that I can't see, great job.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Fallen

nice work Kob, maybe a close-up of the company banner to help with the land marks.


----------



## Kobrakai

Thanks guys, got some more stuff for you:

Predator Destructor Diamentor:

















Diamentor is the second 'Destructor' pattern Predator assigned to Strike Force Nimbus. 

Here are photos of Diamentor with the other Destructor, Sternacs' Will:


























They are mainly on fire support missions with the battle company, providing cover fire for the tactical marines in seizing ground and objectives. They have also spearheaded armoured assaults, flanking Captain Arias' Land Raider Prometheus, 'Arcanium' in formation assaults on enemy held territory.

... more to come!

And finally, a WIP for you guys. This is next on the painting table:










Crusader pattern Land Raider for my Thunder Hammer wielding Terminators. :music:

Hope you like this little update; sorry it's not much and the photos are a little worse for wear, but I hope you get the idea.

See you guys soon!

UPDATE: You can see the slight mould line in the first photo of the autocannon. That will be remedied when I next get the paints out.


----------



## xenobiotic

They both (the Predators) look good, nicely done. While cohesive they still retain a very personal feel, as if they've been "pampered" by the crew (heh), and have a proud heritage/story to tell.

Baal front plates looking good, glad I bought them for most of my vehicles already!

I wont nitpick on the mould lines since you already noticed it 

Anything special planned for the land raider? Bling-bling and freehands perhaps?


----------



## Midge913

Looking great! I love all the attention to the little details, like the lenses and headlights. I also am diggin' all of the freehands! Nice work as always Kob! +rep


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Great work as always dude.

I would love to see some awesome freehand on the landraider as well.


----------



## piemaster

Nice bios mate. I think a few Ork trophies couldn't go amiss. Perhaps a base or two with shootas/heads on them. I agree with LTP on adding more definition to the cloak. Aside from those small points, I really like your guy. +rep for your efforts

EDIT: So I have to spread it around a bit. Rep is on the way though.


----------



## LTP

Heya dude. Great post . 

I have a few tips if you want them.

Larger vehicles can be a pain as there is more surface area so they are harder to shade etc but you have done a great job on the highlighting. where you have done the edges, try and get the lines a little thinner. Maybe add another level of highlight on top of the one you have already done just to make it pop Moar .

On the actual barrel is that a huge mould on the side or part of the model?

The transfers look great and your hazrd stripes are excellant. The one thing I will mention is the freehand text. When doing freehand text on larger surfaces it can sometimes come across as squiggles rather than formed words. This doesn't mean you have to spell out each word (cause that would be a huge pain in the ass ) It just means that you might need to make the text lines smaller and adding a large letter at the beginning (which i can see you have done on one of them) makes it look more formed. 

Other than that I love the eagles on it the best and the little lights on the sponson? they look awesome too, you got the highlighting spot on. 

Keep up the good work mate. Hope the tips help, sorry for the essay again XD. 

Chloe.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Love the Predators, great work .


----------



## CLT40k

Nice work on the preds + Rep


----------



## Kaiden

Hey mate, just discovered your thread and i have to say its amazing. You really show what someone with dedication and skill can do  kudos


----------



## BrotherTearz

I am attempting to start a Iron Lords army, where did you get the transfers from? It may save me me some pennies over getting someone to sculpt me a Shoulder-pad 

Thanks


----------



## Kobrakai

Okay guys a small semi lifeless update for everyone. 

Sorry the light isn't so great on a few photos, I will try and get some better photos done tomorrow during the day (or whenever I get some more batteries!).

Anyway, first off I recieved the SM markings transfer sheet from FW, really nice set of decals:









So I put these to good use on my Rhinos, and can be seen in my nice new KR Multicase:









This shot shows all the infantry and the few rhinos / preds in there. There is a quarter free at the moment, so might free that up for more rhinos, or maybe get a few bikes?

I have another case which has one side for the two Raiders, and the other side will be free for some more rhinos / Razorbacks etc.









Next is my Land Raider Crusader, sorry the lights a bit crap, i'll get better shots during the day as the light won't play tricks on the paint scheme.











































Let me know what you guys think. 

Oh also, I got something else to show you. My next 40k based project.

What could it be?









A fortress of redemption! Aww yea! :yahoo:









Look for a seperate build thread for this beauty. My Iron Lords need ramparts to man in glorious fashion, so thats coming soon too.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Ultra111

I've had the fortress of redempton unpainted for a year exactly this xmas, will look forward to seeing how you paint it up. Link us up when you start


----------



## Midge913

Love the land raider Kob! Again an excellent and clean paint job! I am really taken with how the steel color turned out on the frag launchers! Great work:good: The Fortress is massive! Looking forward to seeing that built and painted up. +rep


----------



## Fallen

im amazed that these guys never sold when you foolishly tried to sell them on ebay.

WHY do i keep looking @ this thread, it just makes me jealous of all your stuff...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Great work on the Land Raider and can't wait to see the Fortress of Redemptation built .


----------



## Kobrakai

Thanks guys, always great to have your support.

I have assembled a rhino earlier in the week, so that'll be next in the 'To do list' before I embark on the Fortress of Redemption. 

Expect that next, hopefully will be done before new year.

Have a great Christmas everyone, hope you all get all the miniatures and hobby stuff you wanted. :santa:


----------



## Gothic

Hey Kobra i haven't read your thread in a long time, its great to see your army growing alot. Keep it up +rep


----------



## Kobrakai

Hi guys.

It's been AGES since I last updated this due to a failed attempt at a White Scars army. Anyway, I decided to stick with my guns and after some more regrouping i've added some more bits to my army:

First, a rhino for my 3rd tactical squad:


























Hope you enjoy. I got a few other bits coming soon, including a razorback, vindicator and a techmarine unit. Until then, I decided to re-equip my Captain for a new assault role with a changed command squad. So here is the painted Captain, on a WIP scenic base:


















Let me know what you guys think. Thanks again for all the feedback, catch you all really soon!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Great work, shame you didn't continue with the White Scars but good to see the Iron Lords back in action :victory:.


----------



## Red Corsairs

That captain is brilliant Kobra! It's good to see you working on these once again and I look forward to your future works with the Iron Lords! Can't wait to see how that scenic base turns out too.


----------



## Hammer49

The captain looks very good!


----------



## Midge913

Both the captain and the rhino are looking great mate. I agree that it is a shame that the White Scars project stalled out, but I love seeing your Iron Lords progress.


----------



## Fallen

that captain better count has having terminator armor!:laugh:

where'd the badass sword come from?


----------



## LTP

Very sexy Kob ... 

Yeah thats all ive got..

MOAR!!


----------



## Midge913

Fallen said:


> that captain better count has having terminator armor!:laugh:
> 
> where'd the badass sword come from?


I believe that it is High Marhal Helbrecht's


----------



## MaidenManiac

I think the sword is a simple and effective conversion of a normal power sword and an Empire Greatsword.

Keep up the good work Kob


----------



## Kobrakai

Thanks guys and girls:

Bane Of Kings: Yea its a shame as I couldn't get the white to work uniformly across the units, but hey, nevermind, nothing ventured nothing gained! I'm quite happy to be back at my Iron Lords though.

Red: Thanks man, the scenic base i'm probably going to go for a drybrushed dark bluey/grey look for the peice, will make it stand out quite nicely hopefully.

Midge was right with the sword, I was able to obtain a Helbrecht model which had some bits missing so I plundered some parts to make this guy. Always handy to have weird and wonderful bits in the bits box, never know when they might come in handy :grin:

And LTP: Moar is coming dont you worry.

A few bits to expect in the next few weeks will be a Razorback and a Techmarine w/ Servitor unit. 

Stay tuned for moar


----------



## Varakir

Shame about the scars, I've always thought of doing a scars army so I was looking forward to seeing yours 

That said I will never moan about seeing more Iron Lords. Looking forward to some cool updates throughout the painting challenge, do you have anything special planned?


----------



## Asamodai

Great Captain. Now when you say new Command Squad, could that include that Company Champion?


----------



## Kobrakai

Hey Varakir: thanks for the kind words as usual. Yea the scars project faling at the wayside was sad, but i still got some bits to show you from my iron lords. As for anything special if I see something I want to add I will. I have got a techmarine / servitor unit to add, aswell as a few more vehicles, so they are kinda special? 

Asamodai: I'm afraid no company champion still i'm just re-equipping what I already have, but I might make one in the future!


----------



## Kobrakai

Hi guys.

I was bored last night and, with the help of my bits box, made this kit bash model for a possible Terminator character model. Let me know what you think:










I got some more stuff coming soon, so stay tuned


----------



## Ultra111

He looks great mate, what kits did you bash together? That's inspired me to kitbash a model if I have enough bits today!


----------



## Kobrakai

He is a combination of bits from FW Culln model, a metal lightning claw arm, Deathwatch right handed storm bolter, a head from the normal Terminator box and a GS'd cape. I want to add some more icons plus his helmet on there too.

Next question would be, which do you think should be my Captain? This Terminator guy or the Power Armoured guy?

The two different loadouts would be:

Terminator Captain w/ 5 Regular terminators in a Crusader

or

Captain in PA w/ Command Squad in Razorback.

Let me know what you think would look or play cooler / better, from a gaming and fluff point of view.

Thanks guys


----------



## Ultra111

Kobrakai said:


> He is a combination of bits from FW Culln model, a metal lightning claw arm, Deathwatch right handed storm bolter, a head from the normal Terminator box and a GS'd cape. I want to add some more icons plus his helmet on there too.
> 
> Next question would be, which do you think should be my Captain? This Terminator guy or the Power Armoured guy?
> 
> The two different loadouts would be:
> 
> Terminator Captain w/ 5 Regular terminators in a Crusader
> 
> or
> 
> Captain in PA w/ Command Squad in Razorback.
> 
> Let me know what you think would look or play cooler / better, from a gaming and fluff point of view.
> 
> Thanks guys


What points are you looking at? If you want a captain and working with 2000 points then the termi sounds good. Otherwise the captain with command squad sounds a better option points wise.

Cool-factor wise, just saw your captain and fucking loved him. So I say him!


----------



## Kobrakai

In that case i'll keep him for another project maybe, or paint him up at a later stage. 

Always good to try and be creative with new projects.

Anyway! on a different note, should have photos up later of my February army challenge entry. So stay tuned!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Great work, don't have much experience but at a bigger point level I guess the first option would be better, like Ultra's suggestion really.

Can't wait to see him painted :victory:.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Orochi

Love the Sword and Shield Captain.

Also, I'm glad that I wasn't the only one with a Commander Culln in my Bits box.


----------



## Vaz

In normal games, Heavy Flamer or Cyclone Normal Terminators in a Land Raider.

Command Squads on foot for me are either Rhino/RBack Mounted Squads with one of the following;

4x Plasma (benefitting FNP)

OR 4x Melta and 4x Flamer.

If I'm honest, if you're going for a CSquad on Foot, then I'd love to see a Melta/Flamer Weapon conversion, similar to a Combi-Flamer esque Model - perhaps a MultiMelta witha Flamer/HFlamer nozzle? I dunno.

Either way - Gaming wise, Ranged Terminators, is my only view. If you're doing for appearance, I love they way you've done the Power Armour justice =).


----------



## HorusReborn

cool man. My only quip is the left arm. It doesn't seem to fit right with the rest of the model. Looks like there's too much of a joint issue to be effective.


----------



## Kobrakai

Yea I see where your all coming from regarding the model. It was a moment of inspiration that, with all honesty, actually scuppers my overall plan for the re-worked army. 

The main core of my force is basically going to be a 1/2 Battle Company, with a few support elements here and there. Basically a army that you'd see going on a mission lead by the Company Captain. I feel this way the army stays fluffy, and has ample power behind it too. 

That said, I am looking to build the Captains razorback later on today, so stay tuned for that.


----------



## Kobrakai

Okay here we go, the next addition to the Iron Lord Strike Force:

'Stronos Pattern' Razorback with Vindicator side armour. 


































And with a FW front plate, already painted (late last night I tested this peice)









Idea taken from the B&C Forum Razorback tutorial, and it makes for a good look (and is simple too!)

A bit of cleaning needed around the conversion, but it's otherwise ready for primer

Let me know what you think


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Looks awesome man, great to see the Iron Lords powering on, the Captain is also very very nice.

Grish


----------



## Ultra111

I'm liking the gold very much, how did you get that?


----------



## Midge913

Looks good Kob! I have seen that conversion before, and it is simple and effective. Really like the front plate so far. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Is that some familiar Extra Armour I see? 

Looks good


----------



## Kobrakai

Thanks guys, The tank should be in primer by the weekend, as long as the weather picks up a little. Either way getting the early pre paint photo up means I can let the weather settle before priming a bit.

Marneus: Nah the extra armour you sent isn't this pair, but they did arrive this morning. I've got a few pairs coming now, i've decided I'm going to add them to the tactical rhinos I think. Make them look a bit more awesome :victory:


----------



## Kobrakai

Okay here goes, the photos didn't quite come out as well as I would like, but here are photos of the painted Razorback. 


















































When I finished painting it I wasn't too sure about it because it looked a little plain, but now it's got the transfers and some script work onto it in white I think its made it look a lot better. 

The script on the plain side of the armour says 'Arias' in some gothic text, which I'm pleased with.

Let me know what you guys think. Many thanks


----------



## zxyogi

Nice work,liking the Razorback!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Beautifully smooth and crisp paint job. Well done.


----------



## Midge913

Looks great mate! I really like the little plate of caution stripes on the top. Adds a nice bit of color to the piece.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Looking ace!

Love the look of the Razorback, great use of Transfers too 

+Rep


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Great work, love the colour and the transfers :victory:.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Kobrakai

Thanks everyone for their support with the Razorback, really glad everyone likes it, it came out really nicely.

Okay here we have another model pre primer, a new WIP Captain model.


























Quite simple really, a Master of the Arsenal base model, the Emperors Champion right hand and sword, and then the Bionic left arm and Combi Flamer from Forgeworld. Topped off with a Blood Angel death company helmet (removed the tear drops from the right side of the helmet) and voila, a simple kit bash style conversion.

Let me know what you think, i'm going to be painting it up over the next week or so. Let me know what colours you think would work best for his cloak (both inside and out) to compliment the red legs and black body armour of the Iron Lords.

Many thanks


----------



## Hammer49

The razorback looks very good. Like all the details you have used gives it more character.

Some nice conversion work on the captain. 

On the painting of the cloak. I would consider a very dark grey on the outside of the cloak, and a much lighter shade of grey on the inside. 
Though at first I thought maybe a very dark green with a dark beige for the inside of the cloak, but thats probably to much of a contrast.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## xenobiotic

I like the captain conversion (how many captains do you have now?), very subtle yet powerful at the same time. I really should get that masters of the chapter kit sometime but I keep putting it off for other purchases.

Another thing I was thinking about is about the razorback and transfers. What's your method of applying them? Do you use microsol and microset, which some people appear to love? While I agree with everybody that you use them in a very convincing way on the tank (really captures a history and personality of the tank) the clear outlines of some of the transfers are very prominent and visible from certain angles. Like I've said before in other threads I've never used transfers myself so I can't really add any experience to the critique but I'd thought I'd mention it.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Kobrakai

Hey Xeno:

Thanks for the kind words about the Captain. I actually don't have many Captains, maybe two? Trouble is I keep getting ideas about how to equip them and keep chopping and changing them. This guy hopefully will see me through as it's a good balance of equipment.

Now, as for the transfers on the Razorback I do use Micro Set and Micro Sol, trouble is GW transfers are quite a lot thicker than normal waterslide transfers, and as such the two solutions I use can only work so hard to hide the outlines because of the thickness of the materials. I occasionally add some more of the secondary solution to help hide it more, but it only works so far. I will have to go back with paint and be daring with the outlines to hide some of them. 

Thanks again guys.


----------



## xenobiotic

I've read about the questionable quality of the GW transfers (apparently the Forge World ones are better but the best are either self produced or made from other companies all together). I think it will be hard to cover them up only with paint - at least the very edge of the transfer might show through anyway. You might risk ruining both the transfer and the tank.


----------



## Kobrakai

Well it seems your damned if you do, and damned if you don't then! *rolleyes*


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Kobra, the Razorback is outstanding, suitable for any Command Squad! And -another- Captain, C:SM must be versatile if you keep changing his load out haha. Look forward to him painted up! The inside of the cloak could be beige/cream and the outside crimson/deep red/black. Keep up the great work mate!

Grish


----------



## xenobiotic

Kobrakai said:


> Well it seems your damned if you do, and damned if you don't then! *rolleyes*


I was thinking (as I sometimes do)... Could it be the surface finish of the transfer that fools the eye?
Are you applying varnish to the finished miniatures?


----------



## Midge913

I think that you should go with a light colored cloak. Maybe light grey or white. Nice simple kit bash to effectively make a unique model. Can't wait to see him painted.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Great work, can't wait to see it painted :victory:.

Man, you have a lot of HQ choices .

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Kobrakai

Okay I have some WIP photos of the Captain:


























Apart from the odd touchup here and there on the armour, the armour is basically done. Only things left are the right arm, relic blade, combi flamer and the back of the cloak (which will be red, as you can see some overspill on the cream on the right hand side of the cloak).

Let me know what you think. The pictures aren't great because of the light wash and no natural sunlight, better photos will follow.


----------



## World Eater XII

Awesome to the max brah!


----------



## Kobrakai

Okay quick update, the weapons and the cloak are now finished, let me know what you think:


































Quite pleased with how the red on the cloak came out, and the bolter / flamer muzzle has a little bit of burning etc, so pretty pleased all around. 

Thanks guys. Not quite sure what I can paint next for them to be honest, but stay tuned i'll get something up soon!


----------



## Midge913

Looks good Kob. My only suggestion would be to add some shading to the white side of the cloak especially between his legs. It is the same color there as it is on the outer edges where it would catch light, and there are definitely places that should be in shadow. Other than that really nice model, I think that the weapon and head swap was very effective.


----------



## ckcrawford

Very Well done. I've noticed that the black and red go very well together. I've seen an Imperial Guard army with essentially the same scheme. 

Good job man.


----------



## piemaster

Firstly I just saw your avatar. Hell yeah!
'Hey Mr. Do nought man, who's goin' to kill you?
I don't know but they better not.
[stabbing]
Oh no!'

Anyway. Love this guy! I have been keeping a watchful eye on this log and its amazing. All your ICs are done really well and fit together cohesively. The Razorback was pretty cool too earlier.


----------



## TheReverend

Love the red armour, love the conversion in general. But yeah, what Midge913 said, the white on the cloak needs some shading. 

+Rep

Rev


----------



## zxyogi

Your Captain looks well smart....only crit being the shading on the cloak as previously mentioned!!
:wink:


----------



## Hammer49

Great work on the captain. The cloak could do with a few amendments as mentioned above and the overall loook will be even better.

Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Kobrakai

Well after having a day off due to the Royal wedding, it gave me time to finally get around to finishing off the paintwork on my dreadnought!

I think one or two of the black highlights maybe a little too thick, but on the tabletop the thicker lines do work in it's favour and i'm pretty pleased with it. I might need to tidy up a few edges here and there, but let me know what you think.


















Thanks guys


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

woo nice new model Kob!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Looking good Joe! 

The highlights look fine to me :grin: 

I was really drawn to the base though, it looks really nice, can't put my finger on what exactly it is, but it has an awesome quality. 

Keep it up man!

Anto


----------



## Hammer49

Excellent work on the dreadnought.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

This stuff is awesome so +rep doesn't really do it justice, but that's all I can do...
Also nice one for not giving a toss about the royal wedding except for the extra day off


----------



## Varakir

Oooh how i love a dreadnought :grin:

Very nice job mate, the sarcophagus and the wires surrounding it look superb, and as always I am in love with your gold.

It's only the missile launcher where the grey looks a little thick. Only other things i'd change is putting a bit more gradient and some light spots on the lenses, and covering up the edge of the transfers (i'm sure they aren't as noticeable up close though), and finally i think the script work would benefit from being a bit more defined, in places it looks a bit too much like squiggly lines.

Totally agree with reaper on the base, it's got great colours and is gorgeously neat. The missiles have come up nicely too, sitting there ready to unleash death :grin:

I have far too much stuff to paint, and seeing this has made me want to paint a dread


----------



## Kobrakai

Hi guys thanks for all the responses:

Reaper: Thanks dude, I appreciate other talented painters re-assuring me about certain aspects of the model. Hope to see more of your stuff soon! :grin:

Cheers Hammer and Ezekiel; always nice to get all sorts of input on the force, adds more peoples opinions to one big mixing pot to help me progress! 

Varakir: Good to hear from you again mate, I trust your keeping well?

The lenses do need a bit more work; I think maybe adding some more white to the bottom, and then a white dot in the opposing top corner to show a seethrough glass effect. I might also get some gloss varnish to help this too.

The script can be broken up a bit more in places, it did go on a little thicker in places. Nothing too disastrous though and can be changed quite easily. 

As for the base, Reaper brought this up here too. I am especially proud of the base as it blends a lot of subtle, neutral colours which compliment the black and red almost as contrasting colours. The slate is adeptus battlegrey (same highlight colour on the black), which is heavily drybrushed codex grey and then codex grey again with a bit of white added to successive lighter drybrushes. Adds a real nice contrasting bluey grey to the dark colours. 

I have used this bluey grey slate on the captains base, aswell as other bases with small slate parts too, it really works nicely. 

Thanks for your kind words, catch you guys soon! :biggrin:


----------



## Midge913

Very nice looking dread Kob!


----------



## Kobrakai

Thanks Midge, I appreciate you taking time out to comment on my army. Your Dwarves are looking quite special, so to have a painter of your calibre leave me positive feedback is quite humbling.

Now as for what to get next, i'm not sure! I had a clearout of stuff in this army because I was unsure what to collect and what to keep. But that said, this is what I have in the army so far:

Captain
Command squad in Razorback
Chaplain with jump pack
Dreadnought
Assault Terminators
3 x 10 man Tact Squads in Rhinos
1 x 10 man Assault Squad
1 x 10 man Devastator Squad in Rhino
2 x Predator Destructors

I'm going for a strike force style army, which would be a balanced force that you'd normally see go on a campaign. What do you guys want me to paint next? 

Thanks for any input


----------



## Hammer49

Would you include another assault squad?


----------



## Midge913

Kobrakai said:


> Thanks Midge, I appreciate you taking time out to comment on my army. Your Dwarves are looking quite special, so to have a painter of your calibre leave me positive feedback is quite humbling.


You make me blush Kob..... Ever since I first found your log I have really enjoyed what you have done with them. 

I think that a unit of Sternguard would be really cool. I think that they would look fantastic in the Iron Lord's color scheme and would really fit the feel of the chapter quite nicely.


----------



## Kobrakai

Midge913 said:


> I think that a unit of Sternguard would be really cool. I think that they would look fantastic in the Iron Lord's color scheme and would really fit the feel of the chapter quite nicely.


I did originally have a unit of Sternguard painted up but I must admit I just used the standard sternguard models, which are great but I didn't want a power fist sergeant so I sold them on after paintstripping them. I might well consider making my own unit of sternguard, considering all the nice new resin armour packs Forgeworld have released over the last year or so. 

But keep the suggestions coming in. I might well get another assault squad, but I am lacking some good Fast attack options, so maybe Vanguard assault marines?

I have a Techmarine w/ Servitors I am considering painting, so will see what comes of it. What I might start getting more of is general heavy support vehicles (predators, vindicators etc), so I can balance my heavy support better depending on armies faced. Plus that way when Spearhead missions come up I have options.

Then again, I do like the new Ironclad dreadnought!.. lol plenty of options!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I would love to see these models in the colours of the Iron Lords myself:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod630020a

Space Marine Venerable Dreadnought

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...t440176a&prodId=prod380007a&rootCatGameStyle=

Legion of the Dammed.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

I would say a scout squad because you can be quite original with them. Failing that, maybe an honour guard?


----------



## zakk

Kobrakai, I made an account purely to send you a message of thanks. Both yours and Animatronica's blogs have helped me out a hell of a lot recently in trying to get back into the hobby that I should never have left. I'm currently building my own Iron Lords force based on inspiration from your blog. However, I'm a total rookie painter and despite spending around 15 years in and around the hobby I think I can count the total number of models I've painted on one hand (and I think 3 of these were Skeletons, so actually don't count!) I was thinking of starting a blog mainly for my own benefit of seeing my progress over the course of the army but also to help out other rookie painters with new techniques that the more experienced of you could share.

So once again, thanks a lot and keep it up!


----------



## Kobrakai

Bane of Kings: I agree the kit is great, I originally had a Ven Dread painted in Iron Lord colours but someone was after one locally in the colours I painted it so I sold it on. I might make another though, will have to see. 

Ezekiel: A scout squad is definitely on the mind, so that might well be the next thing to come through. 

and Zakk: Thanks for taking the time to come onto the forum and leave your message! It's very humbling to hear other hobbyists taking inspiration from my work. In regards to your own blog please do, it's always a good source of personal inspiration and reward to see your army progress over a period of time. Of course there are so many very talented painters on this forum you will get loads of tips and help everywhere. Looking forward to seeing your work!

In regards to what Im planning to paint next, I think i've decided finally that i'm going to keep the force itself within one force organisation chart. By force I define this as foot troopers, so that I will always use the same core of troops in my battles. That said however, I want to build up a armoury of vehicles to use so I can switch them out with the normal core troops to adapt the armour to the armies I face / missions i'm in. Also this way should I ever need spearhead formations they will be available.

Armour means heavy support tanks and dreadnoughts, but maybe speeders too! Either way, their will be some more troops and tanks coming. I know their has been many different things in this log but it was without direction sadly. Now i'm happy with the direction they are going in, I can concentrate on making this army a proper strike force. 

And with that, off I go to find some tanks!


----------



## Kobrakai

... and I come back with tanks! ... Well, one tank at the moment. 

This is the newest addition to the newly formed strike force; I went and sourced myself another Vindicator from E-bay:










I should hopefully be able to get some WIP photos up a little later this afternoon.

Stay tuned


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Nice, can't wait to see it painted .


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Ah that talked about Vindi. Look forward to seeing it painted mate, along with whatever you have in the pipeline 

Grish


----------



## Kobrakai

Well guys, i've been working on this model for about 5 hours now on and off (plus a trip to town to pick up Dawn of War retribution), and here is a WIP photo of the tank so far.

Only the dozer blade, the front armour and the repressor storm bolter turret (think of it as a Sternac pattern Vindicator :grin are painted so far. Luckily next weekend is a bank holiday so hopefully can finish it off next weekend. 



















The yellow chevrons need a touch up here and there to get smoother cleaner lines, but like most models up close you see all the blemishes. A few touch ups here and there and the front will be sorted. Then it's the usual paint scheme like the other armour for the rest of it.

I'll post more photos when it's done most probably. Until then let me know what you think.

Many thanks!


----------



## Hammer49

Look forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## Midge913

Nice progress so far Kob! Looking forward to seeing it done!


----------



## piemaster

Really love the repressor storm bolter turret. Nice touch. I also love hazard chevrons/stripes so any incarnation is great for me. Have some rep for your efforts. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Kobrakai

Okay guys, here we go, a finished Sternac pattern Vindicator. Let me know what you think!


















































I've basically gone for the same concept as my other tanks, slightly thicker grey line highlights to help make the black bits stand out, few transfers here and there and some white script work to help make it look a little more experienced.

Anyway, let me know what you guys think.

Many thanks!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Nice, I love the Seige Shield :victory:.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Awesome work mate! Nice name for the tank btw 

Grish


----------



## Boc

Nice looking Vindy, I agree Iron Vengeance is a great name.

Is the black you used for the main hull of the tank a mixture of gray/black? It looks great, but not quite as deep as a black (and better, imo). And your highlighting shows you have a much more steady hand than I... but that's what I get for drinking and painting haha


----------



## Midge913

Very nice work Kob! Nice clean painting and good detail work. Keep up the good work man!


----------



## piemaster

Nicely done. I especially like the storm bolter turret. My only gripe is the yellow being a little too streaky for my liking. Not to say I don't like the tank as a whole, I do. Oh, and the scripture is really cool.


----------



## Kobrakai

thanks guys so much, really appreciate everyone taking time to comment!

Boc: Thanks mate, Iron Vengeance was a good name, it was Grish's idea!

Also the black is actually just simply Chaos Black. However I apply it so thin that the black actually goes on the model like water and almost runs off. This way under room temperature as it slowly dries it leaves such a thin layer of black it keeps the colour very matte and works really nice. 

Piemaster: Thanks mate it's always nice having comments and constructive criticism; the yellow isn't streaky it was actually very smooth. The only trouble was it was so very bright it stood out really badly like a sore thumb, so to tone it down I gave it a wash of badab black, and it's the black that is streaky. I applied it very thin watered down but it seems because it was stood up, gravity took it's toll and thus made it look more battered than I wanted. I will see if i can get some fine wet and dry paper to take the edge off it and make it a bit less streaky.

Thanks everyone again though, not sure what will be next, but I do have a few Predators to do, that or i'm launching a new project soon, so stay tuned. Either way there is stuff coming from my painting table!


----------



## Flerden

That Vindi looks awesome, I really like the yellow stripes on the Siege plate and the Turret is awesome. And the name is cool as well. Not much else I can really say other than great work as usualy. :victory:


----------



## Varakir

Beastly tank, I love it :grin: The chunky turret fits so nicely with a decidedly chunky tank.

Some CC:

The dozer blade is irking me somewhat, as the hazard lines look a little bit wonky. The yellow does need to come back up a notch, as it looks very worn against an otherwise immaculate tank.

The large metallic areas on the blade also look like they could use some re-washing, it's pooled in some odd places and the overall effect looks a bit inconsistent, particularly when contrasted against the cannon which looks gorgeous 

Hope this was helpful, whatever you paint next is shall be watching :victory:


----------



## Hammer49

Excellent work. Look forward to seeing more of your progress.


----------



## piemaster

Kobrakai said:


> Thanks mate it's always nice having comments and constructive criticism; the yellow isn't streaky it was actually very smooth. The only trouble was it was so very bright it stood out really badly like a sore thumb, so to tone it down I gave it a wash of badab black, and it's the black that is streaky. I applied it very thin watered down but it seems because it was stood up, gravity took it's toll and thus made it look more battered than I wanted. I will see if i can get some fine wet and dry paper to take the edge off it and make it a bit less streaky.


Ah, I see. Its a case of "You win again gravity!". The only thing I can suggest is to go over with some foundy yellow and then use a crazy mix of yellows and greys to dull the paint up to avoid any ink from gathering in wells between brush strokes.


----------



## xenobiotic

Kobrakai said:


> Thanks mate it's always nice having comments and constructive criticism; the yellow isn't streaky it was actually very smooth. The only trouble was it was so very bright it stood out really badly like a sore thumb, so to tone it down I gave it a wash of *badab black*, and it's the black that is streaky. I applied it very thin watered down but it seems because it was stood up, gravity took it's toll and thus made it look more battered than I wanted. I will see if i can get some fine wet and dry paper to take the edge off it and make it a bit less streaky.


Wait, what? You're washing a colour as bright as yellow with *badab black*? I used to do that with my white parts but have since realised the flaw it produces. The contrast is simply to big and uncontrollable unless you have immaculate flow control and layering skills. I'd suggest washing it yellow with one of the lighter brown washes (thinned down 1:1 with water and a drop of washing liquid in it) such as gryphonne sepia or ogryn flesh wash. The key here is brush control. Don't pool the wash on, layer it on and you will have much better control. If done this way it will dull the yellow, add a bit of definition when/if needed without giving it too much of a streaky look.


----------



## Kobrakai

Hi guys, best get a reply in.

Thanks flerd, really appreciate you taking the time to reply on my log 

This should answer Varakir, Piemaster and Xeno's responses; I can see where your coming from regards the yellow. What i'm going to do is get another shade of yellow on board, then 50/50 ogryn flesh to water mix on there and build it up with the tank standing on end. That should dumb down the streaky black look and give the yellow a more rustic used look.

And the silver itself is probably overdone; i'll look to highlight up the prongs and the edges of the seige shield a bit to get some better contrast.

On a different note altogether, a lazy boring and wet sunday meant I was rummaging in my bits box and using bits, I made this model:


































It's a simple kit bash, but I quite like it and could be used for a Terminator Captain. It uses the following:

Marneus Calgar base and legs
Regular terminator torso and head
Dark Angel Storm bolter and power sword arms
FW Crux Terminatus Shoulder pad and standard pad

And with that I sculpted a GS cape and a bit of fur around the top. Not bad for a first attempt. The whole model just needs a small bit of tlc here and there, bit of cleaning and a good scrub with a old brush and washing up liquid to clean it before primer. I can't quite get a decent enough photo of it, but they are okay pre paint anyway. Hopefully once paint is applied the photos will come out better.

It might make me get some more terminators and maybe another land raider, what do you guys think? 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Pretty nice . Now get back to painting it . 

And defiantly more Terminators and a Land Raider!


----------



## Midge913

nice kit bash Kob and the cloak turned out really nice!


----------



## Kaiden

Looks great man, lets see it painted


----------



## Hammer49

The kitbash model looks good. Look forward to seeing it painted.


----------



## DijnsK

i noticed an OoP thunder hammer on your captain right?? that looks bad ass! i also really like the basing.. what did you use? slate?


----------



## Kobrakai

Thanks guys, I will get the Terminator model painted as soon as I have some free time from sorting the army painting challenge entry, on top of a load of other stuff going on in my life right now (I'm currently working on a possible promotion at work, plus moving into my own apartment soon, so thats taking a lot of my time!). Will hopefully have something really soon.

Dijnsk, which model do you mean? Is it the power armour captain? If so the hammer used is the Games day models hammer. 

Here is my Army challenge entry for June, a Predator Annihilator which I kit bashed and cut / shut a pair of sponson lascannons to fit the reworked and stronger top and bottom braces, making the sponsons a lot stronger!


















Hope you like it, will hopefully see painted photos of the tank by the end of the month!


----------



## Flerden

Cool looking Terminator captain, the cape with the fur looks cool, you seem to like doint kit bahses :laugh:. 
And cool looking predator. Now you just need to get them painted, and I wana see them both painted :biggrin:


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Looking good Kob. Maybe when you get more time on your hands we'll get to see a bit more of your work again


----------



## Kobrakai

Alright guys, just got it in for the June army challenge entry.

The first of two 'Annihilator' Pattern Predators.



















The photos aren't great and show up on the glare the outside edges of the decals, I'm going to tidy them up tomorrow when I have some more time and some natural sunlight too.

Finally, the new Annihilator, flanked by Diamentor and Sternac's Will, Predator Destructors.










Also this Annihilator needs a name once I get a tank parchment, any ideas?

Thanks guys


----------



## Doelago

Any plans on grabbing a golden daemon or two on Gamesday? :scratchhead:


----------



## Boc

Touch of the Emperor? Nah... pretty weak.

Awesome job on all three tanks though, they look phenomenal.


----------



## Midge913

Looking fantastic Kob! My only small gripe is the shiny area around the transfers. but in all honesty the tanks look awesome! Great job bud!


----------



## Kobrakai

Thanks guys!

Midge: Yea last night when I took the photos the glare from my light source meant you could see the shiny areas on the transfers. My goal for today is to touch up the areas around the transfers and re-shoot the photos with the help of natural light. That should show them in their true best detail. 

I'll be re-touching up all three tanks, so expect good photos in a few hours.


----------



## Kobrakai

Alright here we go, some updated photos with the touch up edging around the decals!


























Natural light helps too, so hopefully this gives a better account of the Predator.

Still needs a name though, so get your suggestions going!


----------



## Flerden

It looks ace, especially next to the 2 other Predators. All the decals make it look so damn cool, and the little white text on the front.
And sadly I can't really come up with any name for it.


----------



## Midge913

looking much better Kob! Fantastic work!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Kobrakai my man you've done a magnificent job. +rep if I can, otherwise look forward to your next set of models 

Grish


----------



## Kobrakai

Cheers Flerd, always great when you reply to the log. Thanks for all your help over the last year or so! 

Thanks also Midge for chiming back in once I posted the better photos up with the updated model. Always so nice to have a painter of your calibre support me and my work! 

Cheers Grish dude, I am hopefully getting the next army challenge entry ready this weekend. Hope your doing well, we haven't had a proper catch up in ages due to work and other commitments. Hopefully we can chat soon!

Thanks to everyone in general too for keeping up with the log.

Until next time! :drinks:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Wrath of Kob? :laugh:
Iron Thunder?
Kobrakai's Fist?

Great stuff mate, so I think it's rep time again


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

"Iron Hammer"? 

"Iron Knight"?

"Bane of Kings"? . 

Fantastic stuff as always, Kob.


----------



## Kobrakai

Thanks again everyone for their written support and rep, it really helps so much and keeps me going through the army. :biggrin:

Well for the July entry of the Army Challenge I was going to submit a 4th Predator, this one another Annihilator to match the first one. After some thinking over I decided to myself that basically I really wouldn't ever 4 predators in one go, and I remembered that the annihilator actually is magnetised in the turret, so I can make it into a 3rd Destructor if I wanted. So, with that in mind, I decided to shelve the 4th Pred chassis and it'll probably be used in a Grey Knight project I got some materials for a little later. 

So instead, remember the Terminator Captain model I posted a few pages ago with the custom cloak? Well, I've decided to paint him up for this months challenge entry, but this time I re-designed his cloak, here are the photos!










































If you can see the differences, basically I've re-done it completely; the back now is higher up the shoulders, and the fur is thicker and attaches nicer to the top of the shoulders. You can also see the loop that goes around the body and connects both sides of the aquila with purity seals. While it was curing I flared up the bottom so to give it more of a moving fluid feel so it looks better with his leg position.

What do you think? I'm hoping to get him in primer later today, and then get some paint on him over the weekend. 

Thanks guys :music:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Hey Kobrakai,

I just spent the last hour scanning through your log from 09 till Now, you have progressed quit a bit with your skills and completed many units at that. I do have to say I am particularly fawned of your legion of the damned guys, badass!

As for the cape on your termi, much better then before and I credit you on a job well done Sir!

Enjoy some + Rep for a great log so far!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## alasdair

Great work on the iron lords so far! I love the conversion on the captain.


----------



## Midge913

Yay! I have been waiting for this guy to make a reappearance. The GS and conversion work on this guy is really nice Kob and I look forward to seeing him with some paint!


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon

I've been following this plog for awhile now, and all I can say is BY THE EMPEROR'S BALLS! Kob, you've done some great work here. I look forward to seeing more of it. Have some rep.


----------



## Kobrakai

Alright guys, the photos aren't great as the natural light is fading somewhat, and he needs a bit of touch up work here and there, but here it is so far:


























I removed the face as I decided I wanted him to have a helmet instead of a open face, just for the look of the model.

I'm not 100% happy with him at the moment, just something not quite right maybe, but it looks okay from a general point of view. Some of the grey highlighting needs tidying, and the cream part of the cloak needs another coat to tidy it. I also might paint strip the helmet again and do for a more subtle approach with a black helmet. 

There are some other things bugging me about the model, if you see anything you don't like let me know as I want to get him right. 

Cheers guys.


----------



## alasdair

That is really awesome. Great work! Defenitely rep worthy!


----------



## Flerden

He looks sweet, only thing's I think you could change/do better is the helm, I think it would look better black, and the coat as you said need another coat. But otherwise he looks fantastic.


----------



## Meldon

I can´t agree With Flerden on the helm. I don´t think you should paint strip it. I think it looks great and helps to add some defenition to him. With a all black helmet the head might "disappear" a bit to much.


----------



## Kobrakai

Thanks guys, really appreciate your input.

In regards to the cloak yea, it needs tidying up and will have a few more layers of cream and then some white to bring out the fold in it. The back needs some more red and highlights to help it look more cloth like.

As for the helmet, I fear the paint might have been a bit too thick across the cheekbones of it, thus losing some definition. I might strip it back and repaint it the same, but hopefully this time it won't come out so thick.

Either way, it needs a little bit of work done to make it look better. Then that should make me happier with it; the colours are correct, just needs a little more attention to detail.


----------



## Kobrakai

Here are a few more photos of the model in better light:


















































I think these photos show how thick in places the paint is on the helmet, so I think i'll go grab some paint stripper and get the paint off it and re-do it. 

Let me know of any other areas that will need work. The red might need some more shading, let me know what you think, aswell as the inside of the cloak.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Midge913

Personally I think the helmet looks fine. The dark gritty color works very well! I really like the model overall, the details are nice and the armor colors work really well as usual. The red on the cloak could use some more shading, and the inside just needs a little clean up and maybe some more weathering along the bottom edge. Finally it looks like there is a bit of paint spill on the left hand barrel of his storm bolter. Other than that fantastic looking piece dude!


----------



## Kobrakai

Thanks Midge, you've really been a great source of advice and inspiration for me here. 

I think it is just a case of getting the shading on the cloak done abit, aswell as on the inside of the cloak too. The paint spill look is actually sadly where the pin drill decided to exit the side of the barrel and create a hole. It needs a slither of GS in there to patch it up.

Thats great, thanks guys. Keep your eyes peeled on the Project Log section as I will be starting a new log soon!


----------



## Kobrakai

Alright guys, i'm back with a techmarine WIP. He will have a simple servo arm with his bolter / power weapon:


































Hope you like him, again apologies for the bad photos.  Will post more when he's at a more advanced stage.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Looking good so far Kob, it's nice to see a Techmarine, as you don't see them come up all that often in Logs. Should look cracking when your done. Are you going to do some Servitors as well?


----------



## Kobrakai

thanks mate, appreciate the kind words. He will have a squad of servitors to accompany him too, two heavy bolter servitors, two helper servitors. It's a real annoyance they can't take their own transports; would love to make a techmarine rhino with all sorts of claws and arms.


----------



## LTP

Love it dude! Ill have to take more time to have a look back over what ive missed since ive been away but its looking great after having a quick browse. Cant wait to get back to painting and im sure you will help inspire me when i get home. 

Keep up the great work buddy! 

LTP


----------



## Midge913

Indeed his is looking good Kob. The reds look great and contrast really nicely with the metallic areas. I absolutely love that model and I look forward to seeing the end product.


----------



## Kobrakai

Thanks LTP, My logs slowed up a bit these last few months, but i'm getting back into it now thankfully. Very pleased to hear from you earlier today. Will see you again in a few weeks! 

Midge: Thanks mate, for this model I tried a different style of shading on the red to see how it worked, and it's had promising results so far. Hopefully I can build on what I learnt there. Will probably (for now) only use the technique on IC's, but i'm pleased with the way he's come out so far.

I did some more work on him earlier and he's been based and had the power weapon arm painted. Next up is to work on the servo arm (he won't have a complete harness, but maybe in the future as i'll be magnetising it) then he'll be complete


----------



## Kobrakai

Okay guys and girls, here we go, the completed techmarine with servo-arm:










































I decided to keep the backpack the same colour as his body armour, as to not divert too much attention from his helmet and other red areas. Overall i'm pleased, let me know what you think. 

This model is the last model I will be painting back in Cheltenham. As of the week after next i'll be moving to Leamington Spa and as such, all my painting will be done at my new place. That said, I'm hoping to get more painting done there as i'll have more time once i'm there :grin:

With that said, until next time :drinks:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Wow, that Techmarine looks awesome .


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Very nice final result there Kob! Good luck with your moving and all, I'm sure the amount of time you'll save on the commute to work will be seen in the increase of painted models we see from you soon haha

Again nice work Kob, keep it up!


----------



## Midge913

Very nice work Kob!!!! love the way that he turned out.


----------



## Flerden

The Techmarine looks awesome, the red is pretty damn good. And the blue on the cable is good too, even and nice. Keep up the good work and good luckwith the moving!


----------



## Kobrakai

Hey guys.

Sorry it's been another few months between replies, things with my flat have been less than easy, and some emotional stuffs been going on in my life these last few weeks. All of which, combined together, has meant painting (and desire to paint) has plummeted dramatically. Either way, things are coming together again now.

I wanted to say the Iron Lords are still going good. I've recently played two (Yes.. TWO!!) 1k games with them. My first games with them, and they were a loss and a win so they are doing okay so far. All I know is Chaplain with Jump Pack and his assault squad are absolutely DEADLY! 

I will write up a battle report hopefully a little later today. Anyway, stay tuned, I should have some more Iron Lord stuff coming down the pipeline soon!

Cheers all.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Kobrakai said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Sorry it's been another few months between replies, things with my flat have been less than easy, and some emotional stuffs been going on in my life these last few weeks. All of which, combined together, has meant painting (and desire to paint) has plummeted dramatically. Either way, things are coming together again now.
> 
> I wanted to say the Iron Lords are still going good. I've recently played two (Yes.. TWO!!) 1k games with them. My first games with them, and they were a loss and a win so they are doing okay so far. All I know is Chaplain with Jump Pack and his assault squad are absolutely DEADLY!
> 
> I will write up a battle report hopefully a little later today. Anyway, stay tuned, I should have some more Iron Lord stuff coming down the pipeline soon!
> 
> Cheers all.


Shame to hear emotions and the flat are causing issues with progress mate, it happens I can tell you.

Glad to hear your getting the Iron Lords on the table. Wasn't the first game dominated by the enemy Mephiston? And enjoyed hearing your success against the Space Wolves. Best of luck in your next game with Chappy & Co.

Look forward to whatever it is you have in the pipeline.

Grish


----------



## Kobrakai

Thanks mate, appreciate your kind words as usual!

I finished another game last night against a army of renegade marines. The Emperor was shining down on the force once more and I quickly routed the force. 

I will post that battle report over the weekend aswell, they were both very satisfying games, with units performing really well I was very pleased.

Stay tuned for more


----------



## Kobrakai

** Opening Transmission**
** Downloading ... Complete **
** Starting….**
_This is the battle log of Chaplain Hastur of the Iron Lords 5th Company, currently operating in the Gleason-Salam system, Sector Tempestora. We have received the call of disturbances on the Planet of Spalemin and have had reports from other aspects from Task Force Arias of skirmishes with renegade forces, ranging from corrupt PDF forces, to some involving elements of the blasted Black Legion forces…._

Hastur looked up from his data slate, closing his eyes momentarily. He let the incense burners and the gentle background hymns wash over his consciousness for a moment. He never liked to even think the name of such blasphemy in his hallowed Reclusiam, but report he must. He opened his eyes once again and turned to his right, his skull battle helmet standing on the mantle, his symbol of office sitting there, the skull mask showing no remorse to his work.

_It saddens me to declare that the taint of the chaos forces in this place have begun to root deep, as our first contact in our operating area was one of a former ally. I cannot bear to utter their name in the same sentence as the taint of chaos, I will allow my helmet pict recording describe it. Hastur out!_

“Open helmet monitor interface.” Called Hastur. A moment later the recorded data picts mounted from his helmet recording equipment lit up the interface. He allowed the streaming video footage replay the fight in his memory…

Chaplain Hastur walked forward with squad Maseriel following closely behind. He had Sergeant Antarius covering his right flank, the rhino idling alongside their slow advance. To the small task forces far left they had Sergeant Invicias patrolling through the nearby ruins, the rhino alongside covering the road area, the tank driver on the pintle mount covering the advance. In the centre, spearheading the assault was Sternac’s Will and Diamentor, two Predator Destructor tanks giving the small force strong fire support capability. Hastur turned to Sergeant Maseriel and opened his comm feed.

“We approach with caution, the front lines are approaching!” the clipped comm feed message was received with a courteous nod from his Sergeant. As the Sergeant turned to his squad, the first shot rang out.

Diamentor exploded into a ball of flames as the turret was blown clean off, throwing the tank gunner clean of the tank. The tank rocked as billowing smoke wicked up in the wind. Chaplain Hastur turned with the explosion and saw what remained of the tank. He gritted his teeth behind his skull helm as his comm feed burst into life. 

“Contact left, from the crest of the hill.. Take cover!” Called Sergeant Invicias as his squad took to the cover of the destroyed building, bolter fire ringing around the ruins, pinging off power armour and surrounding window panes. Invicias looked up and saw where the shot had come from.. Heretics!

“Confirm contact Sergeant!” Called Hastur as he turned to Antarius, calling them to occupy the ruins ahead of them.

Invicias looked out through the window and couldn’t believe what he saw. His heart was filled with sorrow, soon followed by anger.

“Sir… they wear the colours and insignia of the wolf!” Invicias’ voice was filled with disbelief.

Hastur eyes looked from side to side in his helmet, trying to comprehend what he had just heard. He wanted to call for confirmation until he saw what was advancing in front of them.

“Space Wolves… ” Hastur said under his breath as he saw two squads advancing towards their position, a walker covering their right flank. A proper post mortem of their treachery would have to wait. Hastur gripped the haft of his Crozius and activated it’s power signature. 

“Brothers! The Wolf brothers have fallen from grace! We must show them the error of their ways! Brother Axise, pour fire on the squads. Antarius, cover our advance!” 

Acknowledgement beacons filled his retina display as Sternacs Will pivoted on spot, turrets trained on the advancing squads. Antarius called his squad to firing positions and they opened fire on the wolf brothers between the left squad and the walker. 

“To the sky brothers!” Hastur called to Sergeant Maseriel and his squad as he jumped into the sky, jumping clear of the ruins, ready to exact revenge on the newly turned ‘brothers’...

**Download interrupted… re-establishing connection…

Out of character: Okay here is a little taster of the first battle I fought. I'm trying to write it as a story, so let me know if it's not reading right. More will come later today


----------

